# Woking Nuffield Part 32



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok ladies, new home for you..........................

happy chatting 

Love 
Tracy
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW part 32 how many other threads do you think get this long!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wildcat* - that is sooooooooo gross. 

*Monkeylove* - Good luck for tomorrow, really hope it is a BFP for you.   

DH is due home soon, will be getting lots of  tonight. Spotting has become heavier and now looks like the start of AF to me. Can't bare to go and check, want to hold on to the little bit of hope for as long as possible. 7 days to go til test day, a long way off. AF has come far too soon.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I know - and how many threads go to 50 pages in just a few days!! well we do like to natter.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Why doesn't my animated gif animate??

Tracey - yours does - how did you get it to do that?

My cute kitty is supposed to wave - like this only he doesn't on the side pic


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- I know how you must be feeling. It is very early for you to be bleeding though, so I don't know what to say. Lets try to stay positive a little bit longer eh


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhh bet he doesnt eat his own s**t  

Sho- this chutney is doing my crust in   it just wont reduce quick enough and its dangerous it bubbles and spits and burns like hell when it gets you! DH says it smells gross too  Whatever  bet he doesnt say that when he gets some with a nice chunk of cheese and warm french bread Ooo and a glass of red of course!

Monkey     good luck am thinking of you 

Barney- enjoy your hugs  BOG OFF   there that told her 

Wheres Emma   she hasnt been on for ages send out a search party


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Wildcat* - my "dancing floater" pic is a GIF too so I cant see any reason why yours wont animate?
Perhaps if you re-save it, then reload it? Sorry, cant offer any more advice than that. If it doesnt work you could post on the Technical Support thread and I am sure Tony will try and help you out hun.
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls

I think you all keep FF in business with the amount of chatting you do!
I had another relaxing day. Met a friend for lunch, and then with the family this afternoon. My brother has seen a flat for rent that he likes in Weybridge and if all goes well he can get the keys next Saturday which is great.

Barney - I know it is difficult, but hang in there  
Alisha - So sorry to hear your news. We all feel for you.  
Gretal - Welcome
Gill - You ss is certainly putting you through it. It must have been really scarey. I hope you can talk some sense into him.
NVH - Not long until you meet your snowbabies
Hatster - I hope your friends "Twins" dream come true for you. 
Monkeylove - Good luck for testing tomorrow.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, and good luck to all those with Scans tomorrow.

Jules xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies and heres lots of    and    for Barney, Jules and monkeylove.
Monkeylove...good luck tomorrow...have everything crossed   
Alisha...i am so sorry   the pain will ease off eventually....i did find a big glass of wine helped.
Tash....hope your scan goes ok tomorrow
Sho...the poo pics were foul
and Wildcat.....that fart/sick video nearly made me pewk
Gill...hope things work out with SS...thinking of you hun, hope the Chutney turned out ok
So who started the SH*T talk today...was Miss Sweet innocent butter wouldnt melt..EMMA by any chance    and by the way i stuck the 6 " in my mouth where its supposed to go  
Myra...do your dogs eat there poo??
xxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK I posted something gross now for something that will make you and DH cry, I am bawling my eyes out at the moment 

I found this link in one of the other threads and I want to say that I'm not posting it to be insensitive in any way, especially for those of you who are doing tx right now and have just done the 2ww. I know it will make you cry, and it might be hard to watch, but it says a lot and is done in such a beautiful way that I want to share it. There will never be a 'good' time to post this so I might as well do it now. You now I care about everyone on this board and I hope this doesn't offend anyone. 

I have put it on my blog so my family can share what we have been through. I urge you to share it with family too. 

http://www.vocalicious.com/empty_arms/empty_arms_mod.html

 to you ALL

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wildcat.......i have tears streaming down my face......that was....god i dont know how to describe it....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

How did you find it....its so beautiful. I did chuckle though at one bit...." you need to relax"...how many times have i heard that one


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - yeah I've heard that one too - and seen babies born etc, it is beautiful though and describes all our feelings so well. I found it on another thread on FF, someone else posted it last year sometime. Even though  I'm now pg, I cried when I watched it, and again when I showed it to MrW (who also cried).


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I've seen that epty arms thing talked about on an australian site I used to post on (belly belly). Never had te guts to watch though. Still haven't


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - how are you doing hon? Sounds like your brother will be just down road from me!!

Monkey - lots and lots of                for tomorrow

Hatster - am bit nervous too - sure it will be fine. Feel a bit crappy tonight and have a bit of pain so hopefully that's a sign of things happening. Hope your friends dream comes true for you. Good luck tomorrow         

Wildcat - can't view it for some reason


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Wildcat I saw that ages ago on here! I sent it to lots of people, DH reckons that you should send it with a note "Please make chqs payable to the woking nuffield", even the music as it starts gets me   

Thanks for your kind messages regarding ss hopefully the little twot has had the  s**t  out of him, its certainly not the best way to start your day!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- I know how you feel. My ovaries are sensitive at the best of times. I can actually feel ovulation in a normal month. When I started stimulating, it was eally painful. More so the first time because I had around 29 follicles, but ouch!!! Going down the stairs was a nightmare. Every jolt nearly made me sick just before collection. Good luck for you scan. Hopefully it will show lots of little follicles growing nicely. 

Monkey- not long to go now!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - ouch    that sounds awful - mine were pretty painful just after the 2ww as they were swollen with fluid again after EC, but never that bad.  Max is SOOOOOOO cute btw - what an adorable pic!

Gill - yeah tell DH he is probably right. 

Jules - how are you hun?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- yeah it was a bit sore but its all worth it isn't it.

Max is a sweetie. We thought we  lost him a little while ago. Both our cats are really homely. When I got up in the morning he wasn't around it ws really unusual. Two days he was gone. I thought my heart would break honestly it was awful. He finally strolled in one night bone dry when it was pouring with rain, he was spottlessly clean and starving. He obviously was trapped somewhere, probably in someones shed or garage or something.  ITs amazing how much a part of the family our pets become. silly isn't it


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Wildcat* - I just watched the video clip honey   
Glad I did though, it expresses exactly how me and Baz feel. Thanks for posting it
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho, I know how that feels - we have lost Squeaker on at least 3 occasions as she is a bit of a naughty lady when it comes to going into sheds. The most memorable time (and the longest she was gone) was when we lived in Wokingham and she went missing for a week. We searched the roads, we posted notes through neighbours doors etc, then out of the blue when I had given up hope of finding her again I got a call from a lady around the corner. When we got there she was in their greenhouse (the REALLY big ones that garden centres use) she was right at the back sat in a flower tray with her head in a flower pot, shaking like a leaf. I guess she thought that if I can't see you, then you can't see me! She looked so funny as the flowerpot was only just bigger than her head and she HATES anything on her head so the poor baby must have been terrified. She is home safe now though and at 14 still doing well!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tracy - I'm glad you enjoyed it - I did very much, even though it made me cry (twice!)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aaahhhh  naughty squeaker! She needs her bottom slapped

Well I'm off to watch a trashy film on Five US I think its a john Grisham one.

Ta ta!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bless squeaker and max - they are gorgeous. Wouldn't be without my two thats for sure. DH baked some chicken for tea and my 2 little monsters ended up with half a chicken breast each!!! They are both lying beside me on their backs with very full tummies pointed upwards!! 

Sho - sounds nasty - Did they carry your cycle on with so many eggs? And if so did you get many frosties? Was trying to decribe to DH how it feels at mo and could only come up with congested in pelvic area!! And incredibly sore. I'm hoping it is just the 14 follies I had yesterday getting bigger. DH thought it was funny to compare my pelvic region with the M25 on a Friday afternoon!!    I'll give him M25!!! See how he likes being jabbed day in day out!!!


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies

How r we all? Been v busy with the gossiping!! It has taken me ages to catch up and click on all the links!!

Barney - try to keep positive and rest as much as poss, everything crossed for u                

Alisha - so sorry to hear your news, thinking about u both.  

Nvh - all the best for next wk  

Jules - hope u r ok and keeping your mind occuiped            

Wildcats - hope u get the hob sorted. Video clip    

Fingers - how r u doing? how's it all going? Good luck for the scan  

Emma - hows u? your scan is soon.

Gill5164 - hope u r ok, sounds like u r going through alot at the mo  

Hatster- great dream, lets hope  

Monkeylove - good luck for tomorrow  

Well, I had e/c yesterday and got call this morning to say 7  had fertilized, so   Going in for transfer tomorrow. Then the dreaded 2ww.

Hope everyone enjoying there evening

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish - well done on 7 fertilised - how many are you having back? What time are you there for transfer tomorrow?

Things OK with me thanks - apart from having a pelvis like the M25 (see above)   


Good luck tomorrow hon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - ys she is a minx!

Fingers - I also had chicken for tea (thank god we have an oven still!) and ours are also full of chicken bits too!! although I son't given them the breat until we've had ours - but they do get ham every night before bed!  hope the M25 is uncongested soon!!

I wish - well done on your ec - and good luck for tomorrow with et     - 7 is great, you will get some snow babies!!!  

I'm off too - tv is calling!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening all

Well what can i say all this talk of doggies eating their own poop  

Ali, my boys wouldnt dream of eating their own poop, they are good boys, although Taz tries to mount TJ for a quickie   and yes they are both boys  

Good luck tomorrow Monkey

Hi everyone else, going to get some food as just got in from work


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

funny but not funny!!!!

Only having 1 put back   but 1 is better than 0!!

Fingers - Thanks, u 2!                       Which scan is it you're having?

Wildcat - Thanks, hoping to have some, but I guess u have to wait and see how they divide? Enjoy TV, what u watching, it's all pants!!

x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a quickie from me...

Wildcat that attachment beautiful  

Just wanted to wish monkeylove lots of luck for tomorrow...     will be thinking of you.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish - this is 2nd stimming scan tomorrow, due another on Mon with planned EC for Weds, s'pose it will be clearer tomorrow....


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

It will be cleaer tomorrow and will give u idea/rest your mind on how things r going. I thought I was going to have to delay my e/c because thaey were doing fine and then deemed to slow down growing but it all went ahead just need to take Menopur as well as pregnl before e/c, so u never know. Thinking of u and hopefully we will share part of our first 2ww together!! XX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish well done, but you have done yourself a pregnancy ticker saying your 37wks pg    im sure you will be pg in the next 2weeks but your jumping ahead of yourself hun  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad you mentioned that emma, i thought i was going a bit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

she has changed it now   dont worry i wish blame it on the drugs thats what i do


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Better!!!        

Cheers Emma , I thought something was wrong but couldn't work out what!! General gone to my head after yesterday!!! DOH!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

thats better   Well done I wish - good luck   

I'm off to bed now... good night all


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

But i'm not taking any, unless u count the bum bullets!!!!!

Nvh - cheers night night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish-Blame it on the bullets then   
Are you excited  

Nvh-Bugger off then misery   night night   good luck for your scan


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes but also worried!! The whole thing has been v strange, seem to b quite calm about things and thought I would b far more stressed. Unless that is to come!!

How's it all going with u? Feel ok?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think with ivf hun, people think its sooo bad but when you go through it its never as bad as you think....as why would people put themselves through it time and time again   i will warn you though hun the 2ww is torture  
Im fine thanks loads of mood swings but got that last time, and now just waiting for a/f  last tx it came on day 12 and thats tomorrow so hopefully it will be here


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, I think you're right! But not looking forward to the torture!!

Have u got any af pains? Did u have your scan done during af last time? Hopefully it will come tomorrow and then can start to feel better when stimming and no more moodiness       Well only the norm!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah keep thinking its coming then it doesnt  
my a/f last time finished the day before the scan so not too bad 

Anyway hun, you will be fine and fingers crossed you will get a beautiful BFP in the next 2ww 
Im off to bed hun
Take care and good luck    
Let us know how you get on tomorrow with the e/t


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Me too!!

Will do!!

Hope af arrives tomorrow

Sleep tight xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

monkeylove thinking of you today    best of luck

barney


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ladies - thank you for your kind words  
alishaxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning every body!!

Fingers- yes I did go ahead but it made transfer day really difficult. Because I saw SO sore I just couldn't relax or stop flinching with the pain. It didn't work anyway. Second time was much better on the pain side. I was on a much smaller dose and only got 7 eggs that time. Much more comfortable. I was still sore leading up to collection but no where near as bad. I was able to freeze 11 to answer you question. I went on to use two in a FET and have 9 left. To be honest I don't think I'll ever use them.

Monkey- Todays the day!!! thinking of you my love  

NVH- good luck with the scan

Same goes to everyone with scans today that I have forgotten about  

Barney- how you bearing up?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Blimey one day away and so much to catch up on - well not that much really just pages of poo but lots of pages!

Ok, better late than never...nerd score:
72% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
28% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.



How's that? Bit in the middle really....well that's ok by me!

Had a massage at a drop in centre in London yesterday and it was amazing. FIL going home today even though still got some problems but he will be referred to local hospital. Got loads to do today and waiting for af to arrive any day at all so we can get started...(please please let us get started this time...go away cyst!)

Hope you all doin ok today.
lol
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Monkeylove* -    thinking of you x

Sadly, AF is here. Probably arrived yesterday really but definenetely here - bleeding is heavy.    Don't know why this has happened so early? Had a bit of a cry with DH last night and I think that we both feel that we need to take some time where we are not doing tx. I would like to have a our follow up before Christmas but then not rush into anything tx wise. We won't think about doing anything til Easter at the earliest I think. I don't know how people find the stength to keep having tx after tx. I know, I guess not having any more tx is equally or even more daunting.

Sorry to start today with some  but hopefully there will be some  too!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi minow- Quite honestly I think your FIL has been lucky. A friend of mine has been diagnosed with a benign brain tuma. IT could still kill her because it has started giving her fits and because of the pressure it can put on the brain. Anyway... her surgeon refused to operate because HE said the hospital was too dirty!!!!  It seems to me you're lucky nowadays if you don't die of MRSA in these situations. Glad he's going home to convalesce. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.

~I've got soup to make!!!!

Come on monkey I'm dying of suspence!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- just seen your post    so sorry hun. Obviously me saying that it could still work out does not help how you feel right now. Assuming it isn't good news I think taking a break can be a good idea. I hope you are ok  Take care of yourself hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Barney - so sorry hon. Sending you lots of     I think you are sensible to have a bit of time out for you and DH, it ends up taking over otherwise. Take care of yourself sweetie.

SHo - sounds like it was very sore... Why do you think you won't use your frozen embies?

Monkeylove -        

MOrning everyone else - Am off to Woking now - catch up with you all later.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Sho, there is a little voice saying it is still so early, maybe...but then I know it is not good news as bleeding is heavy, little embie(s) couldn't still be there.  No point taking the cyclogest is there? Should phone Woking just to tell them.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG just been to the loo (sorry for what is to follow this is prob way tmi for this time in the morning) when I wiped there was a huge clot (about 1 inch). Do you think that was one of my little embies? This is all so hard


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you should carry on taking the cyclogest Barney. I was told to when I came on early just in case.
I know how you feel honestly. there is nothing you can do in this situation you just have to hang in there and try to look after yourself. ring Woking and see what they want you to do. So sorry 

just seen your post. No love that wouldn't be one of your embryos they are miniscule, your just bleeding heavily. I'm so sorry Barney. I wish I could give you a big hug.  

Fingers- those embryos were conceived during a time of real stress and grief for me. I started stimming the day of my brothers funeral. I really shouldn't have gone ahead with the treatment but my consultant said it wouldn't make any difference. Anyway I just think those embryos are jinxed. I used four and nothing.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - they have told me to keep taking the cyclogest as they also said they thought it was very early. Going to go and have some breakfast and watch some more crap telly and to try and take my mind off it.

Speak to you later

*Monkeylove* - Hope it is good news


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- good, go and take it easy love.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Barney - I am really sorry honey, take it easy babe  

Wildcat - i have seen both of those clips, one very sad and one very    

Monkey - thinking of you    

Hatster - good luck with the scan    

I wish - great 7 fertilised, good luck for the transfer    

Morning love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Barney-So sorry hun, dont worry about the clot you cant see the embies or the sac at this stage with the naked eye so try not to torture yourself. i think you and d/h are doing the right thing by getting off the tx rollercoaster until the new year get yourselves strong again to carry on  

Kerry-Good luck with your scan  

Nvh-Good luck with your scan 

Monkey-Hurry up  

Well a/f hasnt arrived but hoping its today as thats what day she came last tx   lazy day today leaving for work soon then taking a new customer and depot manager out for lunch to TGI'S then buying a new dyson as mine is doing my head in   then visiting my friend this afternoon as she has had her ovary and some fibroids taken out so will take her some magazines etc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- are your periods regular normally? Both times I got my period at the same time I normally would when I was d/r, but it seems a lot of the ladies are messed up by the old buserilin


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Barney...so sorry to hear your bleeding but that is really early.....fingers crossed you never know   
Monkeylove......dont keep us in suspense to long
I Wish ....7 fertilised thats great news   
Nvh/ Fingers/Hatser....good luck with your scans today
Minow....glad FIL is on the mend, i bet he is getting lots of TLC 
Myra...glad your little babies dont eat things they shouldn't....not gonna mention the word
Morning Sho, Alisha and Cheesy
Last day of course, got in early so i could check Monkeyloves news, course dont start till 9.30 and hoping to finish at 1 today......have got to try and find something to wear to a Western party, have a sparkly coboy hat and pinkholster with guns....may have to try Whitton as it has loads of Charity shops....any suggestions girls.
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster
MrsG95 - E/C 6th Nov

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 16th Nov 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November
I wish - Testing ?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning Emma and Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ali  

Sho-my a/f since having acup since march have regulated to 30days but yeah these d/r's are murder   

Off to work now cheesy text me with monkeys news wont you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

will do


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Barney - sorry to hear your news  

Emma - hope AF arrives today

Minow - massage sounds great, glad FIL is getting better

I wish - good luck

Monkeylove - staying     - can't wait to hear the news.

Got to run - short and sweet! be back later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning All

Barney Sending you lots of       please dont give up, I know its hard but you had 2 transfered so it might only be one that hasnt made it and look at Wildcat she is definatly preggers and has had lots of bleeding I know you feel really down by 1 week in is very early here is hoping it all works out for you.

Monkey -- dont keep us in suspense!!!

How is everyone else this morning ?

Elly I loved that clip


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks KT - if only the bleeding wasn't so heavy, then I might feel a bit more hopeful but it is pretty full on.  Will try not to lose all hope, you ladies are wonderful and so supportive  

Wildcat - That vid clip was so touching.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Barney...i really feel for u, wish i could give you a big hug   but try and stay   What has Woking said??


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Barney,

So sorry hon. Please look after yourself. Sending you a big hug  

Off out now but will pop on later

Jules xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry for delay in posting - work nightmare which needed sorted first thing.

Sorry also to report a BFN for me - did the test at 5am and a very definite no! Feeling ok though so far, a bit numb in fact - no tears, they'll probably come out when I am drunk tomorrow night! We have some friends coming down for the weekend and she has just had a nasty ectopic pregnancy so we are going to have lots of nice wine and no doubt a "it's so unfair" conversation into the early hours! 

Now I am off the tablets and pessaries no doubt I am going to have the mother of all afs - that's something to look forward to next week - great.

As you know we are going to take some time out until next spring which is a relief in a way - and will give us a chance to save up some more money (and of course have an enormous holiday!) By the time I get back to having treatment I want all the rest of you to have your BFPs ok? starting with Barney and Jules. 

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just had a shower and feel a bit better now. Still bleeding but has eased a little.

*Ali * - Woking have said that I should keep taking the cyclogest and that it is earlier than they would expect. Yersterday they said, when I asked if you can have red blood and still get a positive, yes it can happen. If my bleeding was lighter I would still be feeling that maybe there is a chance but with heavy bleeding I don't see how there can be. On your previous cycles, was it you who started to bleed early before test day?

Monkeylove - So sorry  was so hoping that it was going to be good news for you and your DH. That is good that your friends are coming down, will keep you busy, also good that you will be able to talk about it. Have lots of large glasses of wine, you deserve it.  again x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all...

Well I should be in the middle of ironing sheets and cleaning the bathroom but just couldn't resist a 
sneaky peek.

Monkey -   I am so sorry hun....what is going on at nuffield    You get yourself totally drunk tomorrow and I wish you all the best for the next few months.  Go an enjoy yourself and try and forget about tx, although I know that is impossible.  Like you i could't   last time but just felt totally gutted.  

Barney - am so sorry that the bleeding is heavy. I think you're wise to take some time out and the first part of the year normally flies by anyway.  Just enjoy xmas and drink yourself silly girl! However, I am still hoping for a little miracle in there for you     

Ali -   last day today.  You're always dressing up aren't you    a pair of jeans and a cow boy boots are cool if you've got any.

Emma - busy day for you, hope will you cope without ff    hope your friend makes a speedy recovery    here's an af dance for you hun 
       

Wildcat - hope you are happier today 

Iwish - good luck for et   

 kate, cheesy, jules   , minow, sho, kerry, debs

Its nearly the weekend     now i better go cause i'm way behind schedule


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Monkey - i am so sorry honey   

lots of love and hugs
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Barney  
Monkeylove  

Oh dear not a good day is it I think      and hot choccies all round.

Only popped in to see if any news.  day

good luck to all stimming and scanning today. Calm and peacfulness to all dreging! sticky positive vibes to all in 2ww and hope to all those waiting to start. and af please you could pop over here. asap, really need to get scan out of way at the beginning of next week as working in Devon during the week and don't want to have to try and shoot back for scan....anyone who doesn't want her...send her my way (sorry Emma I know you are waiting too so maybe we can share her!)
Back to work!

Minow x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Barney - just read through the posts and wanted to say how sorry I am that af seems to have arrived for you already. I too hope that it is not all over but I know that we all know our bodies pretty well by this stage of ttc.   I think taking some time out is a great idea  - we're going to do exactly the same as I feel I need some time to go back to being me and dh. The whole of 2006 feels like it has been taking up with ivf for us and and I am sure you feel the same. 

We will both get there one day - and who knows it might even happen when we are taking a break from ivf! 

Take lots of care of yourself xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a sad Friday sending lots of                                         all round to all today

ktx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Monkeylove i am so sorry   .....enjoy yourself tomorrow, a good few drinks really does help take it from someone who knows too well.
Barney...hang in there babe.....i always got my period 2 days before test day, which is when my period would be due on a normal cycle.
NVH...yeah am wearing jeans and borrowing a friends cowboy boots...wanted to find a check shirt and waistcoat but dont want to pay the earth...what time is your appointment
Hi Jules , Minow, Wildcat and Kate xxxxxx

Question girls....is AF likely to be late after a cycle, mine was due Tues had all the symptoms but no bleed and symptoms wearing off today??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey and barney       so sorry for you both, i really thought your too were doing soooo well and am soooo gutted for you both maybe you should both meet up and get ****** in a pub together today  

Ali-Think it can mess it up slightly hun...have you tested   


Wildcat-Love the little cat


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What a poopy day - big  to you all, especially Monkeylove and Barney.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Barney, Monkeylove and Alisha - so sorry to hear your news.  

Wish with all my heart there was something I could say to make it better


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Monkeylove - so sorry hon       . Let your hair down this weekend hon, you deserve it.

I wish - hope ET went OK     

Back from my scan - now got 11 follies on left and 10 follies on right from 9 - 13mm. Ovaries have swollen even more than they usually are. Feel like a hen about to lay!! They took blood to check oestradiol levels (took them 4 attempts to get it - am not very generous with my blood!!) and may have to reduce to 1 amp of Menopur. Am a bit apprehensive now about what is going to happen Monday,whether they will go ahead with EC on Wednesday, push it back to Friday or abandon. God it's the not knowing that's such a nightmare!!

Hope everyone else is Ok this morning -      all round


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

what a day!!! 

So sorry Monkey i really thought you were in with a great chance. Taking a break is probably a really good idea. I have been forced into on since April and it has done us both the world of good. Normality was resumed eventually and that has been great.

Barney- obviously 

I wish and Jules- hang in there  

I've got soup on the go at the mo. I had a weird premonition earlier that I bumped into Gorgon Ramsey and he asked me if I did any cooking round the home ( you know he has had this mini campaign about getting women back in the kitchen because everyone works for hours on end and eats ready meals all the time ) So I obviously said yes. He came round to my house and saw all my jars or preserve and soups and bread and everything and asked me to do a cook book for the ordinary woman. I said hasn't Nigella already done that and then it all ended..... How weird    

Deb- where's the quiz for me and cheesy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow Fingers...21 follies you should get some juicy eggs out of those


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely messages - it's so nice to have such a lot of support through FF. 

I have just had a proper cup of tea and a dairy milk chocolate bar - definitely a plus point of a BFN. 

Fingers - best of luck with your follies and I am sure ec will go ahead next weds. I think I had a similar number on my second scan and went onto to get 17 eggs but only 11 were mature enough.

Sho - you should definitely try and write a cook book. I used to be one of those women who never cooks but dh has me on the straight and narrow (I think I am one of the few people who has a healthier DH - I'm always the one trying to push for a takeaway rather than him)

Ali - I will definitely be following your lead with the drinks! 

I wish - hope your et goes well.

NVH - good luck with your scan later. 

Hello everyone else


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Question 1
An old farmer died and left 17 cows to his three sons. In his will, the farmer stated that his oldest son should get 1 / 2 , his middle son should get 1 / 3 , and his youngest son should get 1 / 9 of all the cows. The sons, who did not want to end up with half cows, sat for days trying to figure out how many cows each of them should get.

One day, their neighbour came by to see how they were doing after their father's death. The three sons told him their problem. After thinking for a while, the neighbour said: "I'll be right back!" He went away, and when he came back, the three sons could divide the cows according to their father's will, and in such a way that each of them got a whole number of cows.

What was the neighbor's solution ?

Question 2
What falls but doesn't break, and what breaks but doesn't fall?

Question 3
I travel all around the world but never leave the corner. What am I?

Question 4
General Gasslefield, accused of high treason, is sentenced to death by the court-martial. He is allowed to make a final statement, after which he will be shot if the statement is false or will be hung if the statement is true. Gasslefield makes his final statement and is released. 
What could he have said?

Should keep you going for a while


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooh they are harder than yesterdays    This could take some time!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

no. 2 - rain and weather?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is the last one nothing?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope and nope


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

no 4, he said he would be shot coz that way he can't be either coz of the true and false bit?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Question 1
> An old farmer died and left 17 cows to his three sons. In his will, the farmer stated that his oldest son should get 1 / 2 , his middle son should get 1 / 3 , and his youngest son should get 1 / 9 of all the cows. The sons, who did not want to end up with half cows, sat for days trying to figure out how many cows each of them should get.
> 
> One day, their neighbour came by to see how they were doing after their father's death. The three sons told him their problem. After thinking for a while, the neighbour said: "I'll be right back!" He went away, and when he came back, the three sons could divide the cows according to their father's will, and in such a way that each of them got a whole number of cows.
> ...


Well done Minow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is the third one the corner itself? (grasping here! My teddy is in the corner because minow has beat me AGAIN )


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nope - please try again


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Did the neighbour come back with another cow?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No 1 -  You can't divide 17 up like that so to divide the cows you would need an extra one. 18 cows - half of them would be 9, one third would be 6 and one ninth would be 2 so you could split 18 but then that oddly adds up to 17 again. SO you can divide 17 cows if at some point you have 18 and then loose it again. I don't know if that makes any sense and I don't know if it can be the answer coz you said there were 17 cows but maybe the neighbour donated one of his knowing he would get it back again at the end?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Sho, great minds think alike...hope we are right!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Question 1
> An old farmer died and left 17 cows to his three sons. In his will, the farmer stated that his oldest son should get 1 / 2 , his middle son should get 1 / 3 , and his youngest son should get 1 / 9 of all the cows. The sons, who did not want to end up with half cows, sat for days trying to figure out how many cows each of them should get.
> 
> One day, their neighbour came by to see how they were doing after their father's death. The three sons told him their problem. After thinking for a while, the neighbour said: "I'll be right back!" He went away, and when he came back, the three sons could divide the cows according to their father's will, and in such a way that each of them got a whole number of cows.
> ...


Well done Sho (and Minow) 
I hope you aren't using the internet for these.......


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No, but got a confession...I am a bit of a nerd at these things, I used to be a member of mensa!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Question 3
I travel all around the world but never leave the corner. What am I?

A sad git who uses the Internet too much and who's laptop is plugged into the phone point in the corner ?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummmm - and your nerd test was what Don't recall you getting as high as MrW or me 

 Points for trying MrW but sadly nope!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

YES. I'm happy now because I got one


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Day break, night fall?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Question2 - is it a waterfall?

Monkey - so sorry hun, today is a sad day indeed - I did a lot of crying yesterday and I might just start up again today. Take care of yourself xx

I want to know what Woking are up to, they are not doing very well at the moment      Emma - please kick Mr R's butt.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is number three something to do with a globe in the corner of someones room


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Question 1
> An old farmer died and left 17 cows to his three sons. In his will, the farmer stated that his oldest son should get 1 / 2 , his middle son should get 1 / 3 , and his youngest son should get 1 / 9 of all the cows. The sons, who did not want to end up with half cows, sat for days trying to figure out how many cows each of them should get.
> 
> One day, their neighbour came by to see how they were doing after their father's death. The three sons told him their problem. After thinking for a while, the neighbour said: "I'll be right back!" He went away, and when he came back, the three sons could divide the cows according to their father's will, and in such a way that each of them got a whole number of cows.
> ...


Well done Minow 

Nope Wilcat and Nope Sho


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have to admit though I am stuck on no 3....Minow thinks very very hard now!  
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You'll kick yourself if you don't get it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Q3 North or South Pole or the moon/sun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Television pictures?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Or rather the tv itself


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

This is really taking my mind off lunch - well done!
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope and nope


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

this is a tricky one


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bummer - really tricky!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

its actually quite simple when you know the answer


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

letter/post


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Stamp!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to have give up and ask for the answer


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Question 1
> An old farmer died and left 17 cows to his three sons. In his will, the farmer stated that his oldest son should get 1 / 2 , his middle son should get 1 / 3 , and his youngest son should get 1 / 9 of all the cows. The sons, who did not want to end up with half cows, sat for days trying to figure out how many cows each of them should get.
> 
> One day, their neighbour came by to see how they were doing after their father's death. The three sons told him their problem. After thinking for a while, the neighbour said: "I'll be right back!" He went away, and when he came back, the three sons could divide the cows according to their father's will, and in such a way that each of them got a whole number of cows.
> ...


Well done 

(I can go and have my din dins now)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well done Minow!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank goodness for that, and thankyou cheesy for your letter - lead me to stamp...your right, thank goodness I got it or I really would have kicked myself. Even had dh trying to get it! I hate not solving riddles! Now I can eat and not get indigestion!
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

- I have more for later if anyone is interested


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll never get anything else done today at this rate!  

Ok I've got one

A man and his child came to a river. It was deep and wide. They had no boat and they couldn't swim. There was nothing to help make a craft of any kind at all and yet they crossed it - how?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

There was a bridge?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, no bridge ( sorry should have said that!)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and to add to that one:

question 1 :A man and his child came to a river. It was deep and wide. They had no boat and they couldn't swim.THere was no bridge. There was nothing to help make a craft of any kind at all and yet they crossed it - how?

question 2: You're driving a bus through london. To start off with there are 32 passengers on board. At the first stop 11 people get off and 9 people get on. At the next stop 5 people get off and 2 people get on. At the next stop 12 people get on and 3 get off. at the next stop 5 people get off and 5 people get on. At the next stop 6 people get on and 7 people get off. At the next stop 5 people get on and 3 people get off. What colour are the bus driver's eyes?

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Going off for lunch now...back with the answers later if you want them!
Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - question 2 BLUE (helped by coloured contacts!!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Question 1 - was there someone else with a boat to take them across?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where is everyone


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Back - cumberland sausage, garlic mash and baked beans. With Pineapple merange to follow - YUMMY!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

dont mean to worry you debs, but be careful with the pineapple honey  

Bangers and mash mmmmmmmmmmmmmm   Yummy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

pah - I ate pineapple loads with Charlie - never brought on any contractions. Once in a while won't hurt.
I'm not going to worry about every little thing - stress and anxiety will do the baby far more harm than any of the so called 'rumor baddies'.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry debs didnt mean to offend, just thought I'd mention it, enjoy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

question 1 :A man and his child came to a river. It was deep and wide. They had no boat and they couldn't swim.THere was no bridge. There was nothing to help make a craft of any kind at all and yet they crossed it - how?

question 2: You're driving a bus through london. To start off with there are 32 passengers on board. At the first stop 11 people get off and 9 people get on. At the next stop 5 people get off and 2 people get on. At the next stop 12 people get on and 3 get off. at the next stop 5 people get off and 5 people get on. At the next stop 6 people get on and 7 people get off. At the next stop 5 people get on and 3 people get off. What colour are the bus driver's eyes?

ANyone want the answers yet?

FIngers could well be right on one of them but not the other!
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My eyes are Brown


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Another boat came by.
Or They had breathing apparatus so they could walk across the river bed


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not many people interested in my questions but no one got no 1 right yet (no 2 was just too easy!)

question 1 :A man and his child came to a river. It was deep and wide. They had no boat and they couldn't swim.THere was no bridge. There was nothing to help make a craft of any kind at all and yet they crossed it - how?

question 2: You're driving a bus through london. To start off with there are 32 passengers on board. At the first stop 11 people get off and 9 people get on. At the next stop 5 people get off and 2 people get on. At the next stop 12 people get on and 3 get off. at the next stop 5 people get off and 5 people get on. At the next stop 6 people get on and 7 people get off. At the next stop 5 people get on and 3 people get off. What colour are the bus driver's eyes?
Whatever colour your eyes are - you are the driver!

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

still trying to think of the answer Minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's another "kick yourself if you don't get it" one.
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hummm - was the man Clergy (i.e. made the sign of the cross) ?

Or were they riding horses and the horses swam across with them on their backs?

Or Was there a ferry on the other side that they called to?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, nope and nope!  
Very inventive answers though....the real one is so much simpler!
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Waited til summer when it had dried up?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did they build a bridge?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope and nope but in one of them you were getting close!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummmm frustrated now - I know I've read this before but I'm   if I can remember the answer.

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did they use stepping stones?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

They were at the mouth of the river and able to walk round it??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, nope!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is a boat/ferry involved?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did they use a tunnel?

Was there some sort of natural feature which allowed them to cross (i.e. dam, sand bank, etc)?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No tunnel, no sandbank, no dam
Gona have to go and do the shopping soon....come on girls (and mr W if you are there)...put your thinking caps on.
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Someone they were with had a boat?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

There was no water in ther river?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh - good thinking wildcat!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

no boat but although WIldcat not correct as such...getting close...I would say getting warmer but that would be wrong too!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

they waited till low tide.....??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

They walked across the ice as the river was frozen over!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

They piled mud from the bank to make a shallow bit to walk across


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

OOOh that's a good one fingers, bet that's it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

question 1 :A man and his child came to a river. It was deep and wide. They had no boat and they couldn't swim.THere was no bridge. There was nothing to help make a craft of any kind at all and yet they crossed it - how?
The river was frozen so they walked over

question 2: You're driving a bus through london. To start off with there are 32 passengers on board. At the first stop 11 people get off and 9 people get on. At the next stop 5 people get off and 2 people get on. At the next stop 12 people get on and 3 get off. at the next stop 5 people get off and 5 people get on. At the next stop 6 people get on and 7 people get off. At the next stop 5 people get on and 3 people get off. What colour are the bus driver's eyes?
Whatever colour your eyes are - you are the driver!

Yay, well done fingers!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I like the frozen answer!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bah humbug - I'm off to lie down in a dark place to recover *thud*
Not used to thinking that much


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Hatster * - Sorry to hear that your follies are dragging their heels a bit! Hope that with your blood results they can speed things up for you. Sure everything will be OK.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Passes the time of day though doesn't it! Good for the little grey cells and all that....sadly I guess I should get ready to do the shopping. The garage will be delivering the car back any minute and I'll go out as soon as they get here.....get it over and done with.
lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done fingers  

Well I am off now for the weekend, sneaking off early as didnt take lunch, well I ate lots at my desk as usual  

Have a good one all and loadsa    to those who can and those who need it  

love to all and catchya next week  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mind you I'll leave you with another one .....

A woman walked out the back door of the farmhouse on a wednesday afternoon and found a man's pipe, a scarf and three lumps of coal lying on the wet grass. They weren't there on Monday and no one had been near the house for weeks. 
Where did the objects come from?

Happy thinking!  

Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

melted snowman


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a good one Cheesy!  

We bought season 5 of 24 this week so our weekend will be spent cosying up on the sofa, watching as many hours as we can fit in without getting a numb bum!! we never watch it when it's on the tv as I can't wait a while week for each episode!! Anyone else doing anything fun this weekend?

Oooo minow - I think it was winter and it was from a melted snowman...


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Aha! That one's east (I think!) there had been a snoman there and he had melted

You beat me to it Debs!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb you beat me too it!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Only the quick and the asleep


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay - I got both answers!!!             So blooming clever  

Woking just called and I have to stick with 2 amps of Menopur so they can't be too worried about overstimming.

Hatster - hope those follies get a move on


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

just too easy for you all!
Car here...sainsbury's here I come  
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

You've all heard me ramble on about a video that I watched called 'The Secret' I watched it during my last cycle and it is what kept my mind focused on the positive during the 2 week wait.

A friend of mine who emigrated to Oz a few years ago just sent me this in an email, and I want to share it with you all - I'm a skeptic of many things, but I must admit, even though I found some of the people on the DVD to be a bit wishy washy - the principle of what they were saying is pretty good as it really does make you think about your life and your thoughts. It's a lot to read!
*
100 quotes from "The Secret"*

1. We all work with one infinite power
2. The Secret is the Law of Attraction (LOA)
3. Whatever is going on in your mind is what you are attracting
4. We are like magnets - like attract like. You become AND attract what you think
5. Every thought has a frequency. Thoughts send out a magnetic energy
6. People think about what they don't want and attract more of the same
7. Thought = creation. If these thoughts are attached to powerful emotions (good or bad) that speeds the creation
8. You attract your dominant thoughts
9. Those who speak most of illness have illness, those who speak most of prosperity have it..etc..
10. It's not "wishful" thinking.
11. You can't have a universe without the mind entering into it
12. Choose your thoughts carefully .. you are a masterpiece of your life
13. It's OK that thoughts don't manifest into reality immediately (if we saw a picture of an elephant and it instantly appeared, that would be too soon)
14. EVERYTHING in your life you have attracted .. accept that fact .. it's true.
15. Your thoughts cause your feelings
16. We don't need to complicate all the "reasons" behind our emotions. It's much simpler than that. Two categories .. good feelings, bad feelings.
17. Thoughts that bring about good feelings mean you are on the right track. Thoughts that bring about bad feelings means you are not on the right track.
18. Whatever it is you are feeling is a perfect reflection of what is in the process of becoming
19. You get exactly what you are FEELING
20. Happy feelings will attract more happy circumstances
21. You can begin feeling whatever you want (even if it's not there).. the universe will correspond to the nature of your song
22. What you focus on with your thought and feeling is what you attract into your experience
23. What you think and what you feel and what actually manifests is ALWAYS a match - no exception
24. Shift your awareness
25. "You create your own universe as you go along" Winston Churchill
26. It's important to feel good ( ( ( (((good))) ) ) )
27. You can change your emotion immediately . by thinking of something joyful, or singing a song, or remembering a happy experience
28. When you get the hang of this, before you know it you will KNOW you are the creator
29. Life can and should be phenomenal .. and it will be when you consciously apply the Law of Attraction
30. Universe will re-arrange itself accordingly
31. Start by using this sentence for all of your wants: "I'm so happy and grateful now that.... "
32. You don't need to know HOW the universe is going to rearrange itself
33. LOA is simply figuring out for yourself what will generate the positive feelings of having it NOW
34. You might get an inspired thought or idea to help you move towards what you want faster
35. The universe likes SPEED. Don't delay, don't second-guess, don't doubt..
36. When the opportunity or impulse is there .. ACT
37. You will attract everything you require - money, people, connections.. PAY ATTENTION to what's being set in front of you
38. You can start with nothing .. and out of nothing or no way - a WAY will be provided.
39. HOW LONG No rules on time .. the more aligned you are with positive feelings the quicker things happen
40. Size is nothing to the universe (unlimited abundance if that's what you wish) We make the rules on size and time
41. No rules according to the universe .. you provide the feelings of having it now and the universe will respond
42. Most people offer the majority of their thought in response to what they are observing (bills in the mail, being late, having bad luck...etc..)
43. You have to find a different approach to what is through a different vantage point
44. "All that we are is a result of what we have thought" - Buddha
45. What can you do right now to turn your life around?? Gratitude
46. Gratitude will bring more into our lives immediately
47. What we think about and THANK about is what we bring about
48. What are the things you are grateful for?? Feel the gratitude.. focus on what you have right now that you are grateful for
49. Play the picture in your mind - focus on the end result
50. VISUALIZE!!! Rehearse your future
51. VISUALIZE!!! See it, feel it! This is where action begins
52. Feel the joy .. feel the happiness )
53. An affirmative thought is 100 times more powerful than a negative one
54. "What this power is, I cannot say. All I know is that it exists." Alexander Graham Bell
55. Our job is not to worry about the "How". The "How" will show up out of the commitment and belief in the "what"
56. The Hows are the domain of the universe. It always knows the quickest, fastest, most harmonious way between you and your dream
57. If you turn it over to the universe, you will be surprised and dazzled by what is delivered .. this is where magic and miracles happen
58. Turn it over to the universe daily.. but it should never be a chore.
59. Feel exhilarated by the whole process .. high, happy, in tune
60. The only difference between people who are really living this way is they have habituated ways of being.
61. They remember to do it all the time
62. Create a Vision Board .. pictures of what you want to attract .. every day look at it and get into the feeling state of already having acquired these wants
63. "Imagination is everything. It is the preview of life's coming attractions." Albert Einstein
64. Decide what you want .. believe you can have it, believe you deserve it, believe it's possible for you
65. Close your eyes and visualize having what you already want - and the feeling of having it already.
66. Focus on being grateful for what you have already .. enjoy it!! Then release into the universe. The universe will manifest it.
67. "Whatever the mind of man can conceive, it can achieve" W. Clement Stone
68. Set a goal so big that if you achieved it, it would blow your mind.
69. When you have an inspired thought, you must trust it and act on it.
70. How can you become more prosperous?? INTEND IT!!
71. 'Checks are coming in the mail regularly'... or change your bank statement to whatever balance you want in there... and get behind the feeling of having it.
72. Life is meant to be abundant in ALL areas...
73. Go for the sense of inner joy and peace then all outside things appear
74. We are the creators of our universe
75. Relationships: Treat yourself the way you want to be treated by others . love yourself and you will be loved
76. Healthy respect for yourself
77. For those you work with or interact with regularly .. get a notebook and write down positive aspects of each of those people.
78. Write down the things you like most about them (don't expect change from them). Law of attraction will not put you in the same space together if you frequencies don't match
79. When you realize your potential to feel good, you will ask no one to be different in order for you to feel good.
80. You will free yourself from the cumbersome impossibilities of needing to control the world, your friends, your mate, your children....
81. You are the only one that creates your reality
82. No one else can think or feel for you .. its YOU .. ONLY YOU.
83. Health: thank the universe for your own healing. Laugh, stress free happiness will keep you healthy.
84. Immune system will heal itself
85. Parts of our bodies are replace every day, every week..etc... Within a few years we have a brand new body
86. See yourself living in a new body. Hopeful = recovery. Happy = happier biochemistry. Stress degrades the bod.
87. Remove stress from the body and the body regenerates itself. You can heal yourself
88. Learn to become still .. and take your attention away from what you don't want, and place your attention on what you wish to experience
89. When the voice and vision on the inside become more profound and clear than the opinions on the outside, then you have mastered your life
90. You are not here to try to get the world to be just as you want it. You are here to create the world around you that you choose.
91. And allow the world as others choose to see it, exist as well
92. People think that if everyone knows the power of the LOA there won't be enough to go around .. This is a lie that's been ingrained in us and makes so many greedy.
93. The truth is there is more than enough love, creative ideas, power, joy, happiness to go around.
94. All of this abundance begins to shine through a mind that is aware of it's own infinite nature. There's enough for everyone. See it. Believe it. it will show up for you.
95. So let the variety of your reality thrill you as you choose all the things you want.. get behind the good feelings of all your wants.
96. Write your script. When you see things you don't want, don't think about them, write about them, talk about them, push against them, or join groups that focus on the don't wants... remove your attention from don't wants.. and place them on do wants
97. We are mass energy. Everything is energy. EVERYTHING.
98. Don't define yourself by your body .. it's the infinite being that's connected to everything in the universe.
99. One energy field. Our bodies have distracted us from our energy. We are the infinite field of unfolding possibilities. The creative force.
100. Are your thoughts worthy of you? If not - NOW is the time to change them. You can begin right were you are right now. Nothing matters but this moment and what you are focusing your attention on.

You can watch The Secret FREE on this link for a limited time.
Please turn on the sound on your computer and click here 
http://www.thelastoutpost.com/site/1235/default.aspx 
Or copy and paste this link into your Internet Explorer browser:
http://www.thelastoutpost.com/site/1235/default.aspx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

All gone quiet here  or is it just taking FOREVER to read all the cr*p I posted


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow there is a lot there Wildcat! Lots of them I def think ring true but others I am not so sure. Certainly food for thought there!  

DH on his way home (yaaaaay!) So better go. Have a good weekend everyone, I am going back to work on Monday (am actually looking forward to it)so won't be on during the day but will catch up in the evenings I'm sure.

xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Just a quick one, haven't had time to read all posts in depth but I definately feel that one of these is in order   I'm so sorry that u r bleeding, stay strong. 

Pleased that Woking have phones back fingers.

Hatster, mine seemed to slow down a bit and had to take extra Menopur.

Emma sorry af hasn't shown yet, maybe it will sneak up on u over the wkend.

Thanks for u thoughts today -et went well today - have had one put back at grade 1 4 cell. 4 frozen 3 grade 1, 4 cell and 1 grade 1, 5 cell. So here starts the 2ww!!!

Have a gd wkend all and keep those chins up. Take Care   xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish -Well done good luck        

Hatster-Good luck with the stimms hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all

Barney and monkey- hope you're both doing ok

I wish- congrats on being on your big wait and fingers crossed for you  

Hatster- glad things are moving in the right direction for you

Emma- still no AF?? what the hell is she playing at   LEts get going shall we missus!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I know I usually do

Dh birthday today so going round to a friends with a lovely Thai takeaway and Schloer for me, beer for them   Looking forward to it, love thai food. Catch you tomorrow peeps


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We are off to the cinema tonight - going to see saw 3 

Emma I hope AF shows her ugly head for you hun

Sho, have a nice time with DH, wish him a happy birthday from the ff ladies!

i wish - the 2ww begins , positive thoughts    

Barney, monkey and Alisha - take care this weekend, get drunk and have as much fun as you can stand  

Have a great weekend everyone else - I'm sure we will all pop on at some point though!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all....well i haven't even bothered to look at what the topic of conversation was today as I am in the middle of preparing dinner for friends who are arriving at 8pm! 

Hope all is well and sending big hugs to monkey, barney and alisha    surely our luck on here gotta change soon  

Well at my scan today lining was 7.8mm which sounds thin, but me and dh are chuffed to bits.  Its thicker than my fresh cycle and only 0.2mm to go to reach 8mm    Have got another scan on Monday and then they will make a decision about ET on Friday now.  I don't mind at all, i suppose i'm just prolonging that 2ww  

Emma - hows your friend    i hope that af dance i did for you works  

Anything interesting that I need to know about  

Need to make some calls to tell family now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

forgot ...

I wish - good luck in your 2ww   

Wildcat - you naughty girl....you know what i'm talking about


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

just managed to scan through the posts and see its been a day like yesterday on here








Gosh you lot do like your puzzles 

I'm off as there's no one about....don't blame ya girls


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Im here


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish...good luck on the 2WW are you off work...hope you have got lots of Dvd to watch and books to read...to help the time fly   
Emma.....any signs of AF yet...i hope the nasty  comes to you and avoids me 
Sho...have a great time tonight...i haven't had Schloer for ages......  DH
Wildcat...you r brave going to see Saw3....its supposed to be really nasty...guts and brains everywhere
Hatster...hope the increase in Menopur does the trick   
have a nice weekend ladies especially Alisha, Barney and Monkeylove   
xxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, don't all send af to Emma - I need it too you know! Really want her!!!!

Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Minow..... sending nasty  your way xxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali, I'd rather have a not so nasty   if that's at all possible!   I know, I don't ask much do I!!
Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish - congrats on being PUPO. Keep relaxed as possible - are you off work for the whole 2ww? 

Hatster - glad they are upping your Menopur - hope it does the trick for you      

NVH - well done on that lining, if you have ET next Friday you and I might have the same 2ww.... 

Wildcat - have to say that whilst some of it makes sense - some of it just makes me want to switch off!! I would say that positive mental action is the key, it is just so difficult to stay positive 100% of the time. But look at you, you stayed positive and now have your darling beanie on board, proof that there must be something in it.
Hope you enjoy the film this evening (rather you than me   ) When have you got your next scan booked for?

Minow and Emma - AF dance for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Saw 3 your brave   

Nvh-Have a lovely evening tonight and well done on your lining   still plenty of time for it to grow you have the lovely cyclogest to take too with helps 

Sho-Have a lovely meal...anything special for d/h tonight when they have gone  

Ali-Whens your party  

Minow-Hope the witch comes soon how late is it  

Kerri-Thanks for the dance  

Well little britain for us tonight, then going to see borat with my d/f and little brother


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all- Dh had a lovely birthday yesterday. He liked his prezzie (tickets to see Les Miserables and a night in a hotel). So I'm glad about that. We had a nice day in town bought all our xmas przzies now. I've never been so organised!! Went to hotel chocolate for a treat. They have got some must buy chocs in there at the mo. Mouthwatering. I notice they have some dairy free ones in Minow. Costa are doing xmas coffess. I had a spiced ginger latte. It was delicious but if you're thinking of having one its quite sweet so you probably won't need to add sugar. 

Last nights Thai was delish!!!! It was from the Teak House in Wokingham (Wildcat you may have even frequented it when you lived this way) And yes Emma/NVH there was even some fun to be had afterward til 2:30am so    

Monkey Alisha Barney really have you in my thoughts, how is it going with you guys?

NVH- Brilliant news on your lining. I remember that you have a reluctant one so it sounds like a great start. I can sympathise with you taking your time to get onto the big wait!!  

I wish-    

emma, Minow any sign of the old cow?

Slow day for me today X factor tonoght  and probably a DVD. Dh is working tonight, some kind of Remembrance service for the toffs in London then the proper rememberance first think in the morn so guess whos going to have  a grumpy boy to deal with all tomorrow


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Monkey - So sorry to read your news.  Have fun with your friends tonight and let your hair down.  

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Jules xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Monkey I am so sorry I really thought it was your turn    I hope you had a bloody good   last night and intend to do the same again tonight, life is just so cruel sometimes, Im thinking of you both enjoy each other and look forward to planning your trip, you so deserve it!  

Barney- my heart goes out to you    when the old   arrives far too early, it makes you feel cheated out of your 2ww in a weird way!  my AF arrived on day 6 I didnt want to mention when you asked the other day as we all wanted you to remain as    as poss, Mr R said it was just bad luck but I dont think it can be just bad luck, we need extra hormone support hun, which is why we are opting for gestone this time as its keeps the old cow away! I am going to see if I can have my bloods checked during the 2ww to check prog levels are high enough too! I too had a mega heavy clotty   which lasted for 16 days! these horrid meds play havoc with your bod!   chin up poppit we will get there!     

Wildcat- you nutter going to see a scarey film   I would hate that, be your bean kept his/hers fingers in his/hers ears  

NVH- good news on the lining matey  your quite the little entertainer at the mo arent you! 

I wish good luck    

Emma & Minow has the   stopped by ?  

Hi to everyone else, Ive had such a s**t week!!      we are out for dinner with the family I just finished nannying for later and off to the "good Food Show" at earls Court tom with B + SIL, and am looking forward to sampling loads of grub and booze and seeing dreamy Gordon Ramsey in the flesh    I LOVE HIM Sooooooooooooo MUCH


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well I am at work this morning   Shouldn't be here really but as prob going to be off for a few days next week I need to catch up. So far though I have made myself a decaf tea, had a chat with the girls who are meant to be in a Saturday and sat looking at FF!!! 

Sho - glad Dh had a good b/day.. and that you enjoyed it too  

Gill - say hi to Gordon from us!! 

Best get on with some work, 'talk' to you all later... Enjoy your weekends


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

*Gill * - Thanks for all your kind thoughts. I knew that someone's Af had come really early, just couldn't remember who. Like you say it just feels so unfair. Have you managed to find much to read up on it all? I would like to know as much as poss before we have our follow up with Mr R because I agree with you, I don't think it can just be bad luck. I thought the cyclogest wa supposed to keep AF away?? I have read that some clinics up the dose of cyclogest if you get bleeding but they don't do that at Woking do they? I just want to know as much as I can before we even think about attempt no. 3 as we won't have many more goes, it is just too hard.

Any thoughts appreciated! 

Feeling a bit crap today, DH doing his best to keep me busy (in a nice way!) but still in my pjs and can't really be bothered.

NVH - Good news on the lining, well done!

Emma and Minow - Hope AF comes along soon.

Monkeylove and Alisha - Hope you guys are doing OK  

Sho - Glad DH liked his prezzie. I love Thai food too, might get some tonight.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Gill-Dont start stalking Mr Ramsey will you    have a good day  

Sho-You naughty lady a xmas latte AND hotel Chocolat   

Barney-treat yourself this weekend  

Well off to acup tonight to get this a/f started she still isnt here  
Then were off to see Borat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon...just a quickie from me as i'm painting the kitchen today whilst dh is on garden duty.  I'm such a messy painter too   will probably end up with it over my arms and in my hair 

Barney - as gill said, gestone is something that they usually prescribe for people who's af arrives early in the 2ww.  Its a horrible injection tho    Its stronger than the cyclogest, but its strange for you cause you lasted the 2ww last time didn't you    I don't think there is much they can tell you either i'm afraid hun.  I'm sure gill will fill you in  

Sho - glad you had a good night...bet you're knackered this morning    hope you're not walking funny    

Kerry - what a nightmare being at work on a saturday, hope you don't have to stay there long    looks like we may be sharing the 2ww together now  

Gill - have a good time at the show....I wanted to go to that but forgot all about it    how long is it on for    hope next week is a lot better for you

Wildcat - what was saw 3 like  

Emma and Minow - hope the   arrives soon for the both of you...if you share it, it might be a nicer  
       
Emma - we might go and see borat tonight too, hope that acup works


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill * - I have PMd you!

NVH - I lasted til Day 11 last time. This time only Day6/7


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Cheers for the dance   hope the painting goes well and you dont get too covered


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually emma that was a poop dance...here's a proper one 
          















































































Barney - definately ask about gestone when you have your follow up


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - have fun painting!! Looks like we will share the 2ww -          for both of us!! Still at work, will prob do another couple of hours - it's amazing what you get done when the phones aren't ringing and there are no incoming emails!! Must stop checking on here though!! 

Emma- hope that all these AF dances and acu do the trick!! 


Barney - big    for you today. Look after yourself.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all 
fingers - poor you working on a sat

monkey so sorry -   don't know what else to say  

Barney -so sorry too  only just got out of bed   so I know what you mean when you say you can't be bothered - just wanted to let you know I'm so sorry that af has arrived.   If I can add a miniscule bit of hope that I read a few threads about some ladies having very heavy bleeds and still got a bfp - it left me clutching that straw     There's a few of us who don't seem to get to test day last time I got to day9 and this day12. Bendy got to day8. I was on pregnyl this time (even though I had nine eggs) got no ohss symptoms at all and I reckon it definetly helped delay af. Mr r seemed more prepared to give me this than gestone-but everyones circumstances are different. I had it on day of e/t and 3 days after whereas minxy had it 8dpt and also 400mg of cyclogest too and she's got a bfp! so there are different ways of tackling this it would seem. 
I'm also feeling this can't be just bad luck and as me dp have been trying for so long (two fresh cycles - not sure how many more we can afford) - so I want to look into having some tests done. . . before i can contemplate waking our snow babies.

did a dr beers test and I scored 2.5 which said that i should get some immune tests done . .

emma / luc /sarah - I know you ladies had some immune tests done, can i ask what were they? 

had anyone else had any of these tests? any help would be appreciated  

beginning to feel a little better after days of tears - still feel numb though and feel like a zombie going through the motions

have a nice weekend all, might go to see borat this eve too, might be able to crack a


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good afternoon!

ALisha and Barney I have no excuse and have just got out of shower and got dressed. I was knackered after breakfast this morning so went back to bed to watch a bit telly and fell asleep. Didn't mean to sleep this long though. DH has an excuse he won't get home til about 3 tonight!! 

Alisha- I've never heard of a DR Beers test? Am I being thick  

Barney and monkey- Hope you guys are holding it together and looking after yourselves.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho - of course not  - he's pioneered some immunology tests - argc's main man has studied with him and a few others follow / use his methodology on immune testing 'care nottingham/lister' (i think)
have a look
https://www.repro-med.net/tests/immtest.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Minxy didnt get a BFP  she said that it was the drugs that were still in here system  poor love how cruel is that 
The tests i had was because i have m/c twice they check for all different things like blood clotting etc but they came back normal   if i get pg again and m/c i will try and get tested for Nk Cells i did ask Mr R about this too its where your immune system rejects a forein body ie embryo but he doesnt believe in it  

Nvh- I Love that dancing man


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Just did that test mine was 1.3 which means i dont need the test


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Hatster 

How are you sweetie  you should be taking things easy whilst stimming as it helps the blood travel to where its needed most your bits down stairs  
Seeing Borat tonight, my little brother has seen it already but he wants to see it again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Ewcm is normal i had loads of it, just means those eggs are getting nice and ripe, whens e/c


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Alisha-Minxy didnt get a BFP


oh i didn't know


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- Thanks for that. Very interesting. I did mine and scored 2. It says I should ask about immunological tests. I don't know how I feel about that actually   

Emma- that must have been so difficult for Minxy. I can't imagine how she must be feeling. Very very cruel indeed.

Hatster- I had a river of ewcm on both of my fresh cycles, it shows your body is fertile. Good luck with the egg collection whenever it is.

Relaxing day for me. Just watched X factor. Leona was miles better than everyone else!! I'm sick of hearing the sob stories. They just want your votes


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma I meant to say about the NK cell issue, I had a big disagreement with Mr T at Hammersmith over this. I asked about having it tested and I thought he was going to reach over the table and throttle me! He said that he had done work with Dr Rai Singh and that the doctor that had discovered NK cells had regretted calling them "killer" cells because they are infact essential for getting pregnant. He went on to talk about how people don't understand what they do and that the whole issue is a wate of time. It seems that most reputable doctors don't want much to do with the Nk test. hhhmmmmmm...... I don't know

Also- i went to see Borat even though I didn't want to go because I have to say I don't really like Ali G, Borat etc, but I really really laughed at a lot of it.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Evening all

Just popping in to say 
Nowt much happening here. 

Deb


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well was really hoping for a miracle this month as AF was due last Tues and i had all the symptoms wed/thurs and no AF, symptoms went fri, getting CM yesterday and today which i never have and then she bl**dy starts this afternoon( not very heavy though and no pain)....thankfully i hadnt got my hopes raised that much  
Just watched X Factor and thought Leoni and Robert were really good, i think she will win though.
Oh my god...both of Simons acts r in the bottom 2........hope Nikita goes through....its a hard one


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right!! Who is voting for the Mc Crap brothers?? 

Sorry AF has showed up Ali


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah poor Nikita...i wanted her to stay    ...god knows who is voting for the Macky D brothers and also Eaton Road were rubbish tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-So sorry honey, i wish i had a/f instead of you  

Sho-Thanks hun, were going to the 11pm showing cant wait to see it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have to admit I like Eaton Road. I don' t like the crap songs Louis keeps  giving them and I thought he and Sharon behaved badly at the end there.

Have you seen on the main IVF index that there is someone looking for Urgent advise. She has been down regging for 2wks and did a test and its positive!!!!! Miracles eh!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell   i have heard of someone going for a b/l scan for there to be a sac and she is now on the 3rd tri board 

Bit hard for me hun as i have no tubes


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its so weird isn't it. There is a theory that women relax when they know they will start IVF and then go ahead and conceive. I am not that lucky!!!

Actually I'm finding myself getting quite tense in the lead up to my appointment because I know we will be going through it all again relatively soon after   

I will be asking Mr R to test me for everything. Is he usaully ok with people coming in with that attitude. I only kow him in an ordinary gynae capacity


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah...just read that one.....miracles do happen but to other people


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah chin up Ali. It could happen to you too. I think she is the same age as you and everything. I keep hoping for a miracle as well. I think we all do


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - sorry AF showed up hon   

That lady must have had the shock of her life - nice shock though!!

X Factor is getting more and more pantomime every week. Leona is by far the best singer and I predict her, Robert and Ben in final 3. I find Eton Road a bit creepy!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

That ladies husband has had to reply for her because she's so beside her self. Bless!! She rang the clinic and they have confirmed that the test must be accurate. 

God I'm bored!!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Another boring Saturday night with a load of tosh on the telly!! Quiet on here this weekend too. Have you got all your questions/notes together for your appt now, Sho?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers yes I have. I've got everything together but still fell unprepared really. I think I'll listen to whatever he has to say and suggests and then ask that we don't start until every possible avenue has been down in terms of tests and investigations. My main concern is that I'm rejecting the embryos before its begun. But we'll see. Most of all, I just want to hear something different to Hammersmith.

that lady's husbands last reply has moved me almost to tears. They seem like really nice people. Aaahh

I'm watching Volcano. That's how bad its got tonight


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh bless - what a lovely response and particularly from a DH too!! 

I don't think you can ever feel prepared for these appts, although I have to say i found it easier with Woking than with any my NHS appts!! I am under Mr Curtis and not Mr Riddle so I can't comment on his 'bedside manner' but I'm sure Emma will tell you he is wonderful   Is it Wednesday you are there or Thursday?

This will make you laugh, I had a letter today from my NHS consultants office saying that my appt has been put back from December to February. Bearing in mind that I was due to see this woman in April this year and the appt keeps being shoved back. I think I should just forget the NHS appts, they aren't prepared to treat me anyway. It's just shocking that they can keep postponing like this. I am 33 now, could be in my 40's by the time I get to see her!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone...looks like I am first today!

Emma - how was borat  we didn't quite make it to the pictures...after painting I was
knackered so settled for a take a way and feel asleep with dh playing with my hair til midnight! 


emma74 said:


> Bit hard for me hun as i have no tubes


 Now I know thats not funny but I did  

Ali - am so sorry af turned up hun...we all live in hope as I think thats the only thing that keeps us going. Even when we are not going through tx I find myself ttc naturally! I know what you mean though about it always happening to everyone else  but you are in the 'everyone' else category to me if you know what I mean.

Kerry - what a waste of time the nhs are 

Sho - just posted my congrats to that couple...thats great news  Not long til your appointment now 

Alisha - sorry can't help you with all the testing stuff cause I haven't had any either. In the world of IVF 2 ivf cycles is not a lot  I know that sounds horrible cause of what we go through, but I read somewhere that on average it takes 3 goes! I hope you get some good feed back from your follow up.

Monkey/Barney - hope you two are ok 

Dh is now finishing off the painting....looks nice but needs another coat  Might do some more tomorrow after my scan. 
Well we are off to hobbie craft today and then the usual tesco run  cooking roast lamb today - yum!

Hope you all have a lovely sunday...am off to get showered and dressed now 

Dh is now finishing off the paining....looks nice but needs another coat


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning- 

Fingers, that is crap!!! I can't get over the NHS policy with IVF. With the BBC's series on IVF I think we're going to hear from people who think that IVF shouldn't be on the NHS  anyway  
My appointment is on Wednesday at 3. Not really looking forward to it because I've been quite happy avoiding the whole issue myself and just being supportive to you lot. IT's a lot easier from a  distance  

NVH- i too am having Lamb today. It'll be quite late on. Remembrance weekend is a big deal for the Army as yoy can imagine. DH was out til 2 am in London doing a remembrance thing. Apparently there were a few celebs there. He said Chris Tarrant was one of them...hhhhmmmm....celeb? He was up again this morning at 7 to do the proper remembrance service at Bordon. He'll be back this afternoon and I've told him to go straight to bed and catch up on his sleep other wise he'll be all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

Sho - I agree with you that all the opinionated people that have never faced IF will crawl out of the woodwork with the Robert Winston programme. They are starting the series with what is possibly the most contentious issue, genetic screening, so that will stir up a hornets nest no doubt! You would have thought it would make sense to cover the basics first, ie: what IVF was originally invented for, to give hope to thousands of childless couples, before going on to cover the advances that have been made in last 27 years. 

As for the NHS, having my appointment put back by 10 months (from original date) doesn't surprise me. I don't fit their criteria so won't be allowed IVF anyway on NHS. I am lucky that I am in a position to pay for a couple of tx's privately but god only knows what will happen if I am not successful (IT WILL WORK, IT WILL WORK        )
Good luck on Wednesday, hope you get all the answers you need from Mr R.
I know what you mean about avoiding the issue though, I feel like my life has been on hold for the last 11 years but particularly over the last 5 weeks or so, you try to get on with things as normal but it takes up every waking moment, still when we get a positive outcome it will all be worth it.

NVH - let DH finish painting, you should be resting so that all your energies go into preparing your womb for your embies....

Mmmmmm I love roast lamb, trying to be good today though, salmon and salad - that's the plan anyway....

Anyway ladies, happy sunday... will pop on later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry Alisha and Monkey to hear your news  

Well hope that you have all had a good weekend, god dont Monday come around quickly  

Sho, good luck for Wednesday, i know what you mean about loking at IF from a distance, i am dreading starting although excited at the same time, dh well never says anything about it, which sometimes gets me really frustrated, but i suppose we all deal with things differently.

Fingers, sorry to hear all about your NHS nightmare, the waiting is horrible and whe the decide to keep stalling your appoinment, you feel like telling them to shove it.

Well catch up later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- I looked on the  BBC website about the series and I think they are looking at the contentious issues from a personal perspective. In the case of the genetic testing I think they have a couple who are trying for a baby, but they have already lost a child due to a genetic problem, and you follow them through the process of trying to avoid putting another child through the suffering. I think they are trying to humanise the whole thing. There is a dilemas survey on the web where you are given senarios that doctors face and are asked to give your medical opinion I think in an attempt to get people to empathise more. 

On the radio people were asked if they agreed with IVF and most said no, but when asked if they would persue IVF if they were unable to conceive most of those people said they would! Basically its about ignorance.

Myra- I certainly am dreading it    The actual process doesn't bother me. You get used to the jabs pretty quickly, but I am afraid, and I mean afraid of the failure. That is what I can't face. But anyway, we all have to go through it don't we.  

Bakewell tart was a success. DH is full of soup and tart and is now upstairs asleep. Aaahh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All  

Sho-Dont go in with that attitude with Mr R hun, he is like a school headmaster at first but he is a pussy cat underneath and wants he gets to know you, you see a different side to him....i would see what he has to say 1st before you mention anything as woking have got the 2nd best stats in the country so tailor make the tx plan to how your body works 

Nvh-Borat was soooooooo funny i know you will pysl i was   with   be good to watch through the 2ww as you will be in stitches  what times your scan tomorrow mines at 2.20  

Hi to everyone else, Myra,Kerry,Hatster,iwish,wildcat,cheesy,debs,alisha,barney,monkey,kate,bendy etc

Well the acup last night worked a.f came this morning she said she could tell by my pulse it was there but needed shifting and here it is i love my acup lady


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I know Mr R. he was my gynae when I had a dodgy smear a couple of years ago, so he is familiar with me.

I liked Borat as well. Apparently two college boys are suing Sascha Baron Cohen because they say they were juped into apearing and basically misrepresented themselve. I say it erves them right for being ass holes!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Glad that AF has finally arrived for you, well in a good sort of way, my dh went to Borat on Friday, and he really getting on my nerves, he keeps talking like him, how sad is that  

Sho, i agree, although i have experienced any tx, so it will be all new to me, but after reading some of the posts on the other threads, my main concern is not producing any eggs, before you know all what IVF is about your only concern is getting a positive, but there is so much more to it, im going  

I am sure you will be fine, i bet you can handle Mr R no problem   he is a bit scary though, but who cares if he is good at what he does


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma what time is your baseline scan? 

Im in tomorrow afternoon and if all is good we'll be having fet and testing on the same day!

Love Bendybird.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Bendy

Good luck for tomorrows scan


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- I hadn't realised you hadn't had any treatment yet. I'm used to his manner, he sounds the same as he was before. My main concern is having a different treatment, I don't want the same as I had at Hammersmith otherwise I'll just get down and assume it won't work because it hasn't before, but we'll see. Don't worry about not producing any eggs at all, that is really rare.

You're right though, when you first start you are only concerned with the end result. I for one assumed that it would work first time. I didn't think that it couldn't!! Amazing what ignorance does for you. They say ignorance is bliss don't they  

I put a stop to my husband doing that ridiculous Borat impression. It's definitely a male thing, I don't know any women who do it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, no never had any tx apart from a few months of clomid years ago, what a waste of time that was.
 i am beginning to hate Borat, my dh is rubbish at it although he thinks that he is great

As for Mr R, well i am sure that he will look at your past history, and decide a new course of action for you, although i am sure that you will tell him if he doesnt   i think that he likes you to be aggressive with regards to your tx, when i was asking him questions he came across as liking it, as his eyes lit up and he really got into the whole tx thing, we have to speak up for ourselves, after all it is our bodies that are going through it.

Although he seemed to know what drugs i should take although he had hardly any of our previous investigations, had same problem as you, hospitals are such a pain, they have now lost my smear results, so got to have another one


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Just realised you have your scan tomorrow, good luck hun


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello - just been catching up on all the news.

Alisha, Barney & Monkey - so sorry to hear of your news. You are
all so brave - big hugs

I haven't had any treatment yet but am just getting stressy sorting out blood tests HIV etc so God knows what I will be like when I get to first appt!

Anyway, just wanted to say Hi again.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Barney

So sorry hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Scaredy

Hi, i am having the same problem, although mine is down to my previous hospital losing all my test results, they are so rubbish, thats NHS for you

You will get there in the end, good luck hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Im in at 2.20 what time are you in hun  

Sho-Im sure he will do whats best for you, this is the problem with some ivf clinics they do the same tx for everyone of their patients hence the low rates   With my last ivf i never thought it was going to work just thought i had a 50% chance of it working and Mr R said that only 5% of women fall pg the 1st go  its trial and error really as they need to get used to how your body responds to drugs etc 

Scaredycat-You have nothing to worry about it is a pain trying to make sure all your forms are filled in and you have all your tests up to day, but once you start its just a case of getting on with it and to be honest, ivf isnt as bad as what the press make it out to be


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I'm sure you're right. I think I'm just getting cold feet. Reluctant to start going through the whole things again. Anyway....

Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a quick post from me as i have a big pile of ironing to get through
Emma and bendy...good luck tomorrow with your scans
Got my hair highlighted, my friends 13 year old daughter wanted to do it, so i let her, she did a good job looks really nice.No more courses so wont be on during the day...catch up tomorrow evening. Anyone watching IACGMOOH tomorrow...i cant wait for LOST to start  
  night night


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just a quick one to wish Emma and Bendy good luck for tomorrow       . Will be there for mine first thing so hopefully will know quickly if EC will go ahead on Wednesday.

Hi Scaredy cat - hope you are doing OK  

AliPali - you are a braver woman than me letting a 13 year old highlight your hair  
I will be settling down to IACGMOOH tomorrow night to see what all the freaks are like!! That David Gest looks to be a right one!! Bet he is first up for a Bushtucker Trial!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Fingers

Goodluck for tomorrow, hope scan goes well, and egg collection is on Wedensday for you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, your brave, glad they turned out ok, if you ever want another go, come and see me, should have been a hairdresser, love doing hair, although mine is pants


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all, just popped on briefly to say hi and catch up a bit.
Went to hobby craft, managed to pick all my stuff after an hour , then got to the till and the bloody computers crashed so they had to shut up shop   Had to leave my basket full of stuff behind   but luckily they will keep it for me to collect another day  

Emma - glad af has showed and good luck tomorrow. Personally I think it was that af dance I did for you     I'm in at 11.50, we should've arranged something earlier    might have to make an effort to see borat, I know i will pmsl!    

Minow - hope the old witch heads you way soon 

Bendy - good luck with your scan tomorrow.  If its ok are you due for et on weds    
Did you have lots of cm   i've been dripping like a gooden    emma - watch out  

Fingers - good luck for tomorrow - hope its a goer for weds  

Can't believe we'll all miss each other  

Sho - hope you're dh is not too knackered and managed to catch up on his sleep 

Ali - glad the hair turned out well!  You're good letting a 13 yr old loose on your hair  

Hello to myra & scaredy cat

Anyway, enjoy the remaining part of Sunday and speak to you all sometime tomorrow


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Nvh

Goodluck for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-When are your babies being thawed   i think it was your dance hun and nothing to do with the acup  

Kerry-How exciting good luck tomorrow   

Ali-Yeap cant wait to see iacgmooh tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

hey Emma

Good luck tomorrow hun, cant wait for iacgmooh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks myra


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Fingers    forgot to wish you luck too for tomorrow, hope its good news  
I was in safe hands with my friends daughter she does her mums hair, it was only a highlight kit from boots and it came with a cap, she was being supervised though   
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the good wishes girls - typical that we are all there at different times - would have really liked to catch up with at least one of you.. good luck, look forward to hearing lots of positive things tomorrow afternoon. 

Was talking to my friend about the tx tonight and was telling her about all the different stages and what your body needs to acheive to go onto the next stage and she said "so it's like Deal or no Deal at each scan then"     thought it was a pretty good way of describing it!! 

Ali - you are still braver then me - I haven't had my hair coloured in years because of a bad experience with a qualified hairdresser - there is NO way I would let a 13 year old loose on my hair!! Need to pluck up courage to get it done as am getting a few more grey hairs than I would like but then would need to decide on a colour etc and am useless at all that. Maybe I'll just shave it all off!

NVh - how annoying is that, hope you don't have to go too far back to the shop....

Myra - not long for you now....  

Have a lovely evening all - will catch up with you when I get into work after Woking in morning......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night fingers good luck     

Night all
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Night Emma - good luck to you too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I haven't been on since Friday night - we went to see Saw 3 which was brilliant - not as gory as I was expecting though, or maybe I'm just a sicko - There were some really good special effects so I can totally see how some people might have been queasy! We have spent the rest of the weekend glued to season 5 of 24 which arrived on DVD the other day - we always wait for the DVD so we can watch it in one chunk - we've done 16 hours so far this weekend and I'm gripped!!

Nvh - yeah I know I'm naughty, but also desparate - keeping myself safe though  tell hubby to come and sort me out   I will pay him!      I hope the painting went well!

i wish - congrats on being pupo    

fingers - I agreee with you in that some of that text is a bit wishy washy, but I'm sure some of it rings true though - the film helped me to stay focused on keeping my thoughts positive as I was terrified to think for one second of a negative thought for fear of attracting that negative thing!! so in some ways it did work!!  Next scan isn't booked yet - should be 12 weeks but as expected NHS is behind and they say I might have to wait till I'm 13-14 weeks - do they not know how crazy this is driving me??

Sho - never been to the Teak house - I dont do Thai food (or anything spicy!)

Gill - how was Gordon? you must need glasses or something - gorgeous  

Barney (and Gill) - I was given 2 extra shots of pregnyl and no cyclogest this cycle which seemed to support my hormones much better - perhaps you can ask about this and ask if this might be better for you? 

Hatster - hope your painting went ok too!

Emma - glad you enjoyed Borat - I want to see that one too! - MrW does a great Borat voice, but he's really good at mimicing people - he cracks me up (MrW).

Ali - glad your hair turned out ok - could have been a disaster - you are brave!!

Miracles can happen, I was told when I was 18 my tubes were so bad I'd never conceive naturally, I was told again about 6 years ago that If I got pregnant naturally the doc would eat his hat! lol - well somehow I managed it 3 times after this - OK so I didn't get to keep these babies but against all odds and after 10+ years of trying something changed and a miracle happend 3 times!

Hello to Myra, Bendy and anyone else (sorry if I didn't mention your name - had to catch up with 2 days!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Hatster-Thanks hun, leaving work at 1pm to get to woking for 2.20   how is the stims going  
Wildcat-Love the pic of the puddy cat


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Hope you all had nice weekends.

Good luck to Emma, Bendy, Fingers and NVH - Woking's going to be busy today!

Quick question re day 21 blood test - I have to have mine done again as the timing was out last time.  I have worked it out that it needs to be on day 25 rather than 21 as my cycle is 32 days at the moment - the trouble is that that is a Sunday.  Does anyone know if I am better to go to the doctors on the Friday or Monday?

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-I would say go on the Monday as that is nearer to the sunday  if you went on the friday it would be too early


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma, I just wanted to check it wasn't better to go earlier rather than later if you couldn't go on the exact date.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Busy day for me - I have a family member visiting from Dorset, so off to Basingstoke in a mo to collect her from the train station - so I won't be here till tonight - have a fun day and dont' chat too much!

Good luck to all the ladies going to Woking today!

Emma - cute isn't it, it was in an email and I think he/she is adorable! 

cya!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Wildcat how very very dare you!  DO NOT DISS GORDON  

Gordon was FANTASTIC! he is absolutely lush      i would most definately give him a bit of   without a doubt!    he cooked a chicken and Marsala dish which looked nice, I will try it Thursday night! 

We had a lovely day sampled tons of wine, champagne    and yummy food, we had a sausage bap from the "Jimmys Farm" stand and then went to see the crimbo lights in Oxford/Regents street! had a beer in the "Cheers Bar"  and then headed home! I felt like me again and for one weekend we really enjoyed each others company without mentioning TX or IVF or how how unfair life can be and without a cross word! Im so looking forward to our Jolly's I reckon its just what we need 

Emma good luck with your scan 

Sho- not long till your appt! good luck matey 

Barney nice to have a chat   hope your feeling a bit better , Monkey & Alisha am still thinking of you 

Hi to everyone hope your monday is going well so far!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Gill so glad you enjoyed yourself and looking at Gordon  

And that you and d/h had a nice weekend without talking about tx  

How is dss


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys sounds like it is going to be a busy day for Woking for most of you today so good luck to all.

Emma please can you send the old witch my way as I need her now as its day 32 now and my baseline is next monday!!!

Hi to everyone else and hope you had a good weekend, I went to the Discover dog show with my neice and nephew on saturday and then spent the whole of saturday going round DIY stores to get all the tiles etc, good job I wasn't stimming or my poor hubby would of had to do it all on his own - but saying that the builders still are not here yet !!!

Have a good day all

Ktx

PS Debs any quizzs for us today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-A/f dance for you hun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

He is ok thank god! it really   the s**t out of us!  I have to admit athough he's not mine that is proberly the most heart stopping moment to get that call!

He has decided to move back to Southampton for a while with his friends to get himself sorted out with a full time job hopefully!  life round here was becoming a bit of a rutt and a tad too easy for him to do his bar work his other p/t work and then party which is is main job!  I think it scared him enough! but you know what teenagers are like its a matter of "watch this space" and be ready to pick up the pieces  


KT where was the dog show Earls court?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I would let you know that the scan was a disaster, I now only have 4 follies (from 21 on Friday), they have given me a blood test which I will hear the results of later but they think I have ovulated, despite the fact that I don't ovulate normally because of the PCOS and that I was on the buserelin which should have prevented ovulation. I am absolutely gutted to have got this far and been pretty textbook throughout only for this to happen. 

Am waiting for the phone call about the blood test but it seems pretty obvious what has happened. Will let you know when I hear from them.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers  what a nightmare hun.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fingers OMG what a shocker   Im so so sorry, hopefully the call will give you some answers


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh fingers thats pants after things seemed to be going so well. Did they say what they would do with the results of the blood test. Can they do anything with the follies that are left

Wildcat didn't they suspect that this had happened to you the first time round??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just dashing on as so busy and no time to read up I'm afraid......so just lots of love to you all.

Fingers my love, I just don't know what to say. You're in my thoughts and prayers  

Still no af here for me....will explain later why this could turn into a nightmare week but can't stop now...just to say please do your best af dances for me...I need her today or tomorrow at the latest please!

Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry 

I am so sorry sweetheart I hope everything comes good in the end and I will keep my fingers crossed firmly for you

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sarah/fingers - we got very very few eggs first time around (5 if I remember rightly), we did everything exactly according to instructions and for some reason even though we followed everything to the letter wildcat ovulated about 90 minutes early and went from 25+ possibles to the 5 that we ended up with. After fertilisation we only got one viable embie.

Sadly, it didn't work, but there are ladies on here who have got pregnant even with only one embie so never, ever lose hope. The whole IVF procedure strikes me as being a bit like the national lottery, the chances can be infintesimally small but you take what you're given and go for it all guns blazing.

fingers - good luck and never lose hope!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers - I only had one emby and look at the ticker now 
Hope the clinic can provide you with some hope and answers....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-So sorry hun hope the blood results give you some hope   

Minow-Get over to beth's for acup she could get a/f started for you...worked for me hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all,

Am leaving in about 5 minutes so have to type quickly...

Fingers -   so sorry hun, what a nightmare.  Hope our bloods come back ok so that you can still go ahead with ec.    Either that or start getting dh in bed and have a good old    anything worth a try in this game!  Sending you lots and lots of   

Minow/Kate - here's an af dance for you              

Gill - glad you enjoyed the show and the christmas lights.  I sponsered a light bulb cause i'm nice like that!    Hope you didn't have wet knickers looking at gordon   

Emma/bendy - good luck today with your scans

Morning to everyone else....have a great day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Good luck with your scan, hoping you see your dolly mixtures this week   

By the way pmsl   re gordon and Gills knickers


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Fingers - what can I say, so sorry. Hope they come back with some answers from the bloods.

Emma - glad af arrived, beth sounds gd!!! Gd luck today.  

Bandy - gd luck with your scan.  

gd luck to anyone else off to Woking. They seem to b busy today!

To all those waiting for af                              


Minow - hope it's not a nightmare week.  


Wildcat - hope u have good day with relatives  

Have a good Monday all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Iwish-I dont go to Beth hun, i go to a lady in Ewell Village as near to where i live, have been to beth before when i had e/t as nearer woking but will be going to my lady this year, as Beth does a different method where the needles go in deeper and it hurts  

How you getting on


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Your lady obviously did the trick!!

Fine thanks, started getting a few cramps last night but they have stopped now! I hate reading into everything and it's only Monday, i know it's going to get worse!!!  

What time is your scan?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cramps could be from e/c honey so try to stay   although i know it does get hard   this week is the easy week, next week will be harder as the embies would of implanted and you will be looking for signs..keep your chin up and enjoy being pampered by d/h   

My scan is at 2.20 have to leave work at 1.00 as i work in Croydon and the traffic can be a joke


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

So it's a half day for you then!!! Bloody traffic, u either have so much time to kill the other end or panic cos u r stuck and worried about being late! Hope it goes well. Thinking of you. B on later to find out result  

DH is being lovely and v excited  

Off for gentle walk to shops so catch u all later!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fingers - so sorry to hear about your scan this morning. I really hope that you get some better news later of you. Thinking of you.

Emma and Bendy - good luck with your scans later.

NVH - glad your scan went well - when are they planning to defrost the embies? I bet you can't wait to get to et.    Really hope this is your time.

Gill - glad to hear that dss is feeling better - that phone call must have been awful - hopefully it will keep him on the straight and narrow from now on. Glad you enjoyed the food show - I have to admit that I have a soft spot for Gordon as well but then I like a man who cooks (dh is an excellent cook!)

Minow and Kate - hope af turns up for you both very very soon

Wildcats - glad you enjoyed Saw 3 - haven't even seen the first one but my sis told me how good it was so I will have to get it out on DVD one day soon. 

iwish - hope you're feeling ok so far    

Anyone heard anything from Barney - just wondering how she was. Alisha - hope you're ok too. 

We had a really fun weekend - it was great to see my friends and their daughters (4 and 10) and we were totally exhausted by the time they left yesterday. I had lots of red wine to drink on saturday evening and lots of unhealthy food which was also fun and definitely what I needed. The only downside was af arriving early sunday morning - not nice with a hangover but at least my cycle seems back on track. 

Telephoned the clinic on Friday afternoon with test results and asked them about the next step. Ann told me what was on our file - basically they think my follies grew too much last time between 2nd and 3rd scan so they will try and slow down their growth next time. That should hopefully result in some more better quality embies next time (although she said the one we had put back on the fresh cycle was top quality so goodness knows why that failed). I just need to call them when we are ready to go again next year but I think that's not going to be until May now. Fingers crossed I get a natural BFP before then!

Have a good day all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Glad you managed to enjoy the weekend hun and had a busy one to take your mind of it for a while

Iwish-Dont go spending too much money


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey, Glad you had a good weekend honey and at least they have an idea of what they can do to make things better next time, enjoy your break from tx and hopefully a natural BFP will follow

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all!

Emma- good luck with the scan later

Fingers- Oh no!! So sorry that has happened to you. Hopefully you will still be able to go ahead with the treatment and still get a great result 

I wish- hope the wait isn't going to badly. 

Alisha, MOnkey and Barney- still thinking of you and hope you are bearing up ok

NVH- Hope things are going well with you as well. Very exciting !!

As for me, not much on.  Seeing my friend and business partner later to go over some new cake designs to update our web site with. things have slowed right down and we need more business.

Check in later


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for your kind words. 

Clinic has just called - they are abandoning this cycle even though blood tests don't actually indicate ovulation. They don't know why I have lost so many follies. I obviously cannot start again until after Christmas and I don't get to see Mr C, he just reviews my notes. It was obvious as soon as Ann started the scan that there was something wrong, i can't understand what has happened and it's doing my head in at the moment. 

Sorry to be such a whinger, some of you ladies have been through far worse. Just want some answers really. I didn't even know this was a possibility had prepared myself for abandoning if I overstimmed but not for this reason.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingersd - there's no question of whining - everyone needs to vent sometimes, especially when it doesn't go the way we wanted it to., feel free to shout, scream, throw things around and generally have a good old sulk.

So sorry to hear they've abandoned the cycle, did they say if they'll arrange another appointment to look at everthign and try to find out why it happened?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I am so sorry sweetheart, I really wish I knew what to say to make things better, take some time out over christmas but in the meantime have as much jiggy jiggy as possible whilst you have those remaining follies and fingerscrossed they bring you a natural BFP

Take Care but rant and rave as much as you need to on here

Kate x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Mr W - I do feel like throwing the biggest tantrum ever  
Basically all that Woking have said is to wait on AF this month and then the following month (read my notes - I don't normally ovulate - grrrrrr) and can then start again. They don't believe it is necessary for me to see Mr C, he will just review my notes and suggest a different regime next time. Don't think they even know themselves why this has happened, which isn't that helpful when I want answers ..... 

Hope NVH, bendy and Emma all got on OK with their scans, need some positive news      

Ktx - they've told me no unprotected jiggy jiggy as there could potentially be 16  - 21 eggs floating around ready to be fertilised, don't even know what 16 babies would be called - double octuplets maybe? Not really up to it at moment as still pretty uncomfortable anyway - just want lots of hugs instead.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Kerry, I am so so sorry that this has happened, it must be incredibly disappointing.  I so wish I could say something that would help, or at least answer some of the questions that must be going round in your head.    

This whole thing is such a rollercoaster of emotions.  You care of yourself, I'm thinking of you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry im soooo sorry and you have every right to be upset,angry and everything dont worry about us thats what were here for hun


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

How did you get on at Woking Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fine thanks Karen

Lining was nice and thin at 3.5mm so drop the dose of buserlin tonight and start taking my Progynova too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon all

Kerry - so sorry hun to hear what has happend, sometimes life is so unfair - scream and cry and rant as much as you need, that's what we are here for.  When Mr C reviews your notes, ask them about using Cetrotide next time as this stops ovulation - it's what they gave me as they think I ovulated early on my first cycle, but again they didn't know why - my only answer was that the Buserelin didn't work properly and the follies just let go   

Emma - nice lining - and glad you have got af  , time to start thickening it up now! - up down up down 

monkey - glad you had a fun weekend

Gill     - Sorry hun, I think Gordon is wrinkly! lol but then each to their own - someone has to love him     

Hi to everyone else !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monday funny

Onions & Christmas Trees

A family is at the dinner table. The son asks his father, "Dad, how many kinds of boobies are there? The father, surprised, answers, 
"Well, son, there are three kinds of breasts.

In her twenties, a women's breasts are like melons, round and firm.  In her thirties to forties, they are like pears, still nice but 
hanging a bit. After fifty, they are like onions."

"Onions?"

"Yes, you see them and they make you cry."

This infuriated his wife and daughter so the daughter said, "Mum, how many kinds of 'willies' are there?"
The mother, surprised, smiles and answers, "Well dear, a man goes through three phases. In his twenties, his willy is like an oak tree, 
mighty and hard.

In his thirties and forties, it is a birch, flexible but reliable. After his fifties, it is like a Christmas tree."

"A Christmas tree?"

"Yes, dead from the root up and the balls are for decoration only


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

love it Wildcat

Todays question 
A rich man's son was kidnapped. 
The ransom note told him to bring a valuable diamond to a phone booth in the middle of a public park. 
Plainclothes police officers surrounded the park, intending to follow the criminal or his messenger. 
The rich man arrived at the phone booth and followed instructions but the police were powerless to prevent the diamond from leaving the park and reaching the crafty villain. 

How did the kidnaper get away with the valuable diamond?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- that's funny  

Fingers- so sorry this has happened to you. Who would have thought it was even a possibilty. I'm sure they'll get it absolutely right next time. I know that's no consolation now.

Emma- congrats on reaching the next stage


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thanks Sho   only 2 more days till you see the gorg Mr R


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yes!!!!  Don't know what I think about it really...... Oh well its just the next stage isn't it basically

On a lighter note, me and dh have decided to call IVF and ttc in general the thing that shll not be named. So when I have to bring it up, I call it Voldamort.   I suppose Macbeth or the Scottish play would work just as well


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

he he he  - can agree with Voldamort!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho   

Deb - The kidnapper was the son?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho   different i suppose


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Fingers - i am so very sorry to hear your news - i can only imagine how devestating that must be - hopefully a change of meds will sort it out next time around. Take care hon and sunggle up with hubby tonight 

Emma - glad your scan went well and you got the all clear to start

Monkey - so pleased you managed to have a good weekend - take care x

After fingers news i feel bad posting that my scan went well - follies growing nicely and EC friday  - off out tonight for my dads b'day and may treat myself to a whole pint of water 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope Wildcat
Its actually a true story


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

HAtster- is that straight or on the rocks?    Good news on your e/c


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - the kidnapper swallowed the diamond?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

DEb- was it because the instructions told the man to leave the park?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope everyone is well

Had my scan today and it was nice and thin so dropping the dose 2nite and take my prog tomorrow!

Emma when's you et and test date?

Just got back, was at the clinic ages as they had to get hold of Mr Riddle!
B.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope wildcat and nope sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done Bendy!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Bendy  - great news!!      What was Mr R doing? maybe he got lost...

Deb - I know the answer, no-one will get it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-well done hun   1st dec for e/t and test 15th   are you the same  

Hatster-Excellent news honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im scan on the 1st, et on the 5th and test 18th

Et had to be on a tues as Mr Riddle has sooooooooooo many FET's to fit in b4 Christmas so i think thats whay as he can only do 3 et's a day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

wooohooo well done bendy...what time did you get to woking


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

2.40.....did look for you. Saw a lady with red hair and a man on his own in the waiting room


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Is my test date right? Shouldnt it be the 19th?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T ??
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhh i was looking for you too didnt see you i think i left there about 2.45 so you must of been waiting while i was coming out from seeing the nurse   Think your test date should be the 18th hun as thats 2 weeks  

Deb-Im stimming tonight so can you move me to stimms please thankyou


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Because the man was the kidnapper. It was a con Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Why are you stimming on a FET? This is new for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry bendy you may be right, ask them next time your in   i asked for pregnyl instead of cyclogest as i had bad diahorea everday when i was taking that before and when i tried the front way got thrush sorry  

Sho-Well its all thats on the board unless deb wants to make a seperate one for me and nvh and bendy    its the next part which is thickening up the lining


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sho- defo on the rocks i think 

Bendy - well done and good luck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Are you going to change your ticker


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nope Sho

Board updated


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry not been about today peeps, been busy loading stuff on ebay  

Emma, well done with the scan and loadsa luck for the stimmer stage    

Fingers - really sorry honey   you must be really frustrated and fed up   

Bendy - good luck honey    

sorry its brief ladies, not time to catch up but will do proper tomorrow  

Hope you all enjoy tv tonight, its good, just hope I stay awake and manage to watch celebrity get me out of here  

Got a growth and fluid scan tomorrow so wont be on till about 11ish    

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- the sooner you're on your prognova the better! You charmer


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-  just taken one now   

Night Cheesy


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma! have done it!
Right off to unpack the shopping.
Will catch up tommorow - have a good night all xx

BTW - have any of you asked your GP to sign you off for a week after EC? was thinking of asking?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Thats much better   i got woking to write me a note dated from e/c for 2ww off. and it was fine with my boss, this time however im lucky as i have 13 days holiday to take before crimbo so using that this time.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - think i will ask then - i cant imagine her saying no

i've just remembered i'm out on the first night of i'm a celeb!! what a nightmare - will have to record it - how sad is that ?
have a good evening all xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a quickie as off to Yoga in 10 mins.
Fingers...am so sorry to hear your news,    
Emma & Bendy glad your scans went well   
Hatser good luck with EC   
Jules...how ya gettin on
Monkeylove...glad you had a good weekend, it does get easier eventually
sorry got to go
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Enjoy your yoga, i wanted to take that up but all the classes full around here  

Hatster-Enjoy your water tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all....am in the middle of cooking and dh wants the lap top so have to be quick!  

Well I am to continue with the progynova for a while longer and I am on eastrogen patches too! My lining was 7.8.23mm, so is only grown a weeny bit.  In for another scan on Friday and then see what happens    Ann assured me that its ok to continue like this and af won't show cause i'mm be in the cd20 something by then !  

Emma/bendy - well done on your scans girls    hope you have more luck at growing your lining that me    you'll be catching up with me soon  

Bendy - how many frosties do you have  

Haster - good luck with your ec   

Ali - Enjoy yoga.  I want to see you putting your legs behind your ears ok! 

Fingers  

Hi to everyone else, hope I didn't miss anything but haven't had time to catch up....Good tv on tonight    catch ya later


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Fingers:  I was in for another scan first thing this morning so we probably sat next to each other in the hallway or something (I was there with my mum), I wish I had known what you were going through to give you a  
Lets hope they have learnt loads from this cycle to make your next go a goodun. x

Emma: Good luck with stimming again, thanks for Beth recommendation - she was fab and much gentler than my usual chap! x

Iwish:  I think we may be 2ww buddies? I had ET last weds and am testing on 22nd.  Feel free to pm me if you are driving yerself mad with the whole ami?arenti?ami?arenti?ami?arenti? paranoia! x

Hiya everyone else!

Had to go in for another scan today to keep an eye on the over-stim' effects.  I'm sooo swollen and uncomfortable and turns out I am indeed full of fluid with ovaries the size of grapefruits! Back in again on Friday to have another look.  I'm actually feeling more human today - so now am worrying that I dont feel pants enuf for this to be working  ! xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - enjoy yoga  I must have a go at that, I'm scared I'm not Bendy enough though! I am not good at doing things like that on the floor!

MrsG - Oooo sounds painful - I do hope your ovaries calm down. However be prepared for them to stay swollen with a BFP as mine did - Woking said the hormones produced by pregnancy makes the follies fill up and swell up so they stay sore for some time (but you won't care with a BFP!) just take care of them!

Nvh - tell DH thanks for calling me

I can't watch I'm a celeb tonight - the Sky bix is recording spooks and Numbers on Itv3 - argh! 

Deb - the thief used a carrier pigeon which flew off and the police couldn't follow it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Only got a second as seems par for the course today.
hugs all round to those in need!

Debs, I guess it was an animal that took it out of the park, probably airborn so a bird of some sort?

Ok, gota go again...so much to do and no time at all...oh and still no af!

lol
minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening girls!

Well, that is first day back over with. It was actually nice to be back at school and my class were lovely - lots of hugs and telling me how much they had missed me (aaaaaw!). Mind you all this can be even harder when you are surrounded by adorable little kiddies every day (Gill, I am sure you know what I mean!)

*Monkeylove* - Glad you had a good weekend. I had a few drinks but didn't go mad, saving myself for next weekend when DH and I are going away to visit friends in Cornwall! Had a nice lunch in Richmond on Sunday but seeing all the stylish people there made me realise what a scruff I can be, must by some new clothes (oh, what a hardship!).

*Fingers * - I am so sorry to hear what has happened. You must be sooooooo p***ed off. Hope they can find out exactly what happened as you don't want it happening again. 

Emma - Sounds good news, well done you! 

NVH - Good luck with that lining. 
Still bleeding and got even heavier today so not nice. On a brighter note tho someone at work said that I looked like I'd lost weight since being off! Maybe she just meant I looked drawn and gaunt!  Still, had another few choccies!

Just got an invitation to a wedding in Italy today!!! It is on the Amalfi coast in Sept next year! It all looks so nice but unfortualtely it is not in the school holiday so we will only be able to go for the weekend, would've been great to go for longer as we have always wanted to go there. I think we will definetley book up beacuse I am so sick of dropping out of things because I might be pg!

Going to go and see if I can find anything for dinner (probably not!)

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

WD Wildcat  It was a carrier pigeon in a box which then flew back to its owner, leaving the police unable to follow.

Am still in agony here. Back has completely gone and my hips have siezed up  Just waiting for DH to come home and rescue me. Might see if he can massage it better. Had my max dose of paraceptamol and its not touched the pain. Just waiting for physio appointment.

Hope everyone else is having a good evening.

Deb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not starting my prognova until tomorrow, i wonder why we are different Emma as you take it tonight...... my tx cycle is all over the place!  I cut down on my burserilin tonight tho like you.

B.x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for being so kind - everyone on this board is truly fabulous at supporting each other, you all made me blub again!! Have blubbed all day, went to my Mums and filled her in (she didn't know I'd started tx) so there was more tears from me and then my dad arrived home and he bawled too whihc of course set me off again, can't remember the last time I saw my dad cry. DH is still at work so still have those tears to come.. 

Have kind of got to the numb stage now, am wondering if the fact that Woking didn't want me to start d/regs until day23 would have had any effect? Clutching at straws maybe but if I had started 2 days earlier then I may have had EC last Friday instead - I know I'll prob drive myself mad...

MrsG95 - you were there at the same time as me, I remember hearing Ann asking if you were still feeling uncomfortable, was away with the fairies though at that point so prob couldn't remember what you look like!! Glad it all went Ok for you - will keep everything crossed.


Emma, Bendy and NVH - glad your scans went well. Good luck with the next stages.

Deb - can you change me back to waiting to start please..

Anyway must go, sounds like DH has just pulled into the driveway... thanks again for all your support...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gone quiet tonight - I guess you are all watching IACGMOOH!! 

I'm off to bed with DH!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Bendy-Not sure why i had to start the pills a day earlier than you, but dont forget my e/t is 5 days before yours now so perhaps that has something to do with it    im sure everything will be fine for you hun  

Kerry-Ahhhh glad you told your mum and dad they were probably   cause you have been through all this without telling them and they couldnt support you..hope you wake up today feeling a bit better honey  

Barney-Wedding in Italy sounds lovely  


MrsG-Ohhhh   sounds painful rest up and keep yourself well hydrated  

Nvh-Sorry that you have to take this drugs for longer babe  cant you see your acup lady see if she can help   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Sorry no personals today again but lots of love to you all and   if needed.

THis week is turning into a nightmare. Still no af but now I have to hope she doesn't turn up for a couple of days. I have a recital in Devon and need to rehearse for it. THe pianist has said he can't do certain times which leaves me hoping that I can drive down tonight, rehearse tomorrow and thursday morning. Hope that af turns up on thursday so I can drive back in the afternoon and have a scan on friday morning before shooting back down to devon to do the recital. I know it probably doesn't sound that much to anyone else but standing up playing with just you and the pianist really needs a lot of rehearsal and not knowing when af will turn up and therefore when I will need the scan is such a pain. and the fact that it is all such a long way hardly makes it easier. And I've just received the seating plan for the orchestra I play with for Saturday to find I've been demoted (less pay for a start) so I'm peed off with that as well.
At the moment I'd rather just go back to bed and wake up on Monday having missed the lot. Sometimes I wish I had a normal job!

SOrry for me me me. I probably won't be on again till Monday so I hope you all get on ok and *see* you all soon.
lol
minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - what a nightmare - I'm keeping things crossed that all goes to plan for you. Give Woking a call and ask them about what happens if AF comes in the next day or so - I'm sure it won't be a problem.

Morning Emma - you are up early!

Where is everyone else?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm here I just haven't got anything to say


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey wildcat, just noticed you've broken the 200 days barrier and are now in the 100s


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm here too - decided to bunk off work today but not much to say either. Isn't there a load of tosh on telly during the day!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- oh yes!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Im poorly    my throat is really sore and my head is banging  bl**dy typical its my day off and I have tons to do to get ready for the holiday because Im away with the girls Friday night and wont be back til late saturday and then we are off Sunday!

I just want to go back to bed       

So whats the verdict on IACGMOOH? I loved it! what a wimp Jan was?   

Fingers   im still thinking of you!

How you feeling about tommorrow sho?

Wildcat- how come you were'nt given the nasty   bullets

Off to do the exciting ironing now! hold me back


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mixed feelings Gill. I don't know why I suppose I should be looking forward to it, but I'm not. I'll sort myself ready for tomorrow but quite honestly I'm dreading it. What if he says, look love, your 29, it should have worked first time, you've had 3 goes, its obviously not going to work go off and try and make a life for yourself. What then. He could well say that. He told Ali she had had 3 goes and that was enough  (if I remember rightly) Anyway.... no point worrying now its beyond my control. Deal with it tomorrow. 

Got my passport photo taken yesterday ready. It was at Sainsbury's in the photo booth thats outside and I just knew people had had sex in there  

Off out so catch you later ladies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Minow - sounds like you have a hectic few days ahead of you! what a nightmare af is causing you  

Gill - sorry you're not feeling well  

Sho - try and think positive, nuffield will be a whole new experience for you  

Well I didn't sleep very well last night, i know the drugs are keeping af away but I can't understand something.  By next weds which
is my new et date, I will be on cd29...once i stop the buserlin isn't that giving my body the ok to start af    I am stressing
a bit to say the least    I hope my lining doesn't decide to shed either! After what happened to kerry, i'm not ruling anything out  

Hi emma...strange you started the pills on the same day as dropping your buserilin.  I started the following day like bendy  

Hi to everyone else....going to post my dilemma on the FET board now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Well I am day 2 of builders and have had no water since 10.30am yesterday and my house now looks like a bomb site but do how quick do Albanians work I am well impressed five hours work and all this done:

Our Bathroom to be (was a seperate WC and a cupboard of a bathroom)



Our new to be formed shower room was just a WC



and our Front Garden with all the rubbish so far !!!



PS I did warn you all now I know how to use this you would be inundated with photos!!!

Kerry glad to hear you have taken today off you deserve it after yesterday, hope you and hubby had a good cry and cuddle last night

What is everyone else up to today?? Still no AF for me as yet but with no flushing toilets not a bad thing at the moment !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - sorry to hear you are feeling poo - rest up and drink some honey and lemon.  I didn't get bum bullets as I had 2 extra shots of pregnyl (lower dose) and that was enough to get my body to do the rest - seemed to have worked!

Nvh - try not to worry hun, everyone is different and your lining will be fine - it's not time for it to shed yet - thats why they down reg you first! it stops everything. If you are really worried call the clinic and ask them.

Ktx - OMG they did do a lot didn't they! I hope they can put it all back now!

I'm off now - meeting sho for a coffee in a bit - I'm sure we will gossip about you all!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo dont talk about us   

But why did they give you pregnyl??   did you ask for it? it just seems weird that in our follow up when I was desperate for a change in drugs or tx plan Mr R didnt mention Pregnyl, only tried to scare me off Gestone!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T ??
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - i did ask them and they said it wouldn't but once i stop the buserilin for ET, then there is nothing holding
it back    unless i get pg ofcourse    just don't want it to start shedding when my embies are in there  
Enjoy your coffee with Sho....no b*tching now  

Kate - OMG all that mess!! I had the linquine from the low carb place last night and it was lovely. A little more bland than
the normal pasta but once it was covered in sauce you didn't really notice it for a while.  It doesn't take as long
to cook as they say on the packet tho    
I want to wish that af turns up for you, but without a bathroom that would be a bit of a  

Gill - I enjoyed IACGMOOH....Jan is so flirting with Toby isn't she! I thought that was really Toby's willy having an erection too    
I'm not sure what to watch tonight, got that fertility tx program, IACGMOOH, and Gordon all on at 9pm


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone watching Dr Robert Winston on This Morning? x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I kind of loved and hated IACGMOOH all at the same time last night, I think my fav is Toby so far bless him he has really tried to be the man of the camp and look after everyone, but how much as he beefed up since he used to be a kids presenter!!! that David needs to get out of there RIGHT now what a W***** and Jan giving up on the task 2 meals are ok for day 1 but try doing that a week in and there will be war!!!


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope? Well you didnt miss anything! 

Very quiet on here today isnt it?! think I'll log off for a bit and whack on a dvd to distract me from 2ww paranoia! xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mrs G I just watched Prof Winston what a lovely man he is but im not sure we will learn much tonight!!    Im torn as to what to watch tonight! I might tape the whole series 

As we live and breath IVF I get a bit too bogged down with it all, as we all do I guess!  I might stick with IACGMOOH and have a laugh


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont blaime you Gill, I am so grateful that we have sky + as I am taping loads of stuff at the moment so hopefully my 2WW will fly by, last night I Sky+'d Spooks and Numbers and then watched on normal telly Celeb how sad am I ?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm going to watch the IVF thingy tonight. Very interested in PGD (would have had it if they could confirm if Charlies HPE was genetic - they couldn't so we had to just cross our fingers)

Not sure I will watch the whole series though....

Deb


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Busy, busy day today so no time for personals I'm afraid but hope everyone has a great day - fingers, I hope you are ok and having a nice spoil yourself day.

NVH - Just wanted to reply quickly to your question. I am sure the prognoyva stops your lining from shedding as well. I was wondering this last week as I hadn't bled but wasn't pregnant and looked it up in the Zita West book. The estrogen in the pills keeps your lining in place and it is only when that reduces that the lining gets the message to start breaking down. So I am sure you will be fine and it won't start breaking up just because you are on the pills for longer. If (and when) you get a BFP through FET you carry on taking the pills for a number of weeks (I think 4 but I can't quite remember). Not sure how helpful that will be but please try not to worry.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - i might record the ivf thing and then watch IACGMOOH!

Kate - you ignoring my post    how was the lasagne sheets by the way  

G95 - hope that 2ww isn't driving you too mad        what did the prof have to say then


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Tash no not ignoring you must of missed that bit, they were ok not great, I wouldn't buy them again I will go back to how I used to make Lasange with loads of mince and sauce and just small amounts of pasta sheets, although I am not really following low carbs at the moment as not taking the metformin either as they dont seem to do any good to be honest apart from give me a upset tummy and with no flushing loos decided to come off them for a bit so had lovely lamb shanks and roast potatoes last night


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is everyone    this must be the quietest day on record  

Monkeylove - thanks a lot for your reply...I missed your post earlier    I just got a reply from the FET board
and you are right....I wish nuffield would give you this info beforehand rather than us just taking the drugs without
knowing the details.  You've really help a lot.  Will have to look at my zita west book tonight now.
How are you hun    hope things are looking a bit brighter for you now... 

Kate - thats really disappointing.  Re the metformin, I used to get an upset stomach all the time and had to increase my dose
very gradually, so starting at half a tablet and then working my way up to two.  I can't take 3 cause it tips me over the edge.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I worked my way up too and as you say the higher the dose it just tipps you over the edge, does it seem to be working for you though they said it should help me loose some weight but that doesn't seem to happen?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Now im really torn on what to watch later!   I just watched the phone in with prof Winston on 'This Morning' he insisted that all women SHOULD have a laparoscopy before embarking on IVF, I havent have one! I think im going to call the clinic, what do you reckon?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Wonder if sho will take wildcat carrot cake when they meet for coffee  

Nvh-Try not to panic i was def told to start my tabs last night as well as drop my dose of buserlin, dont ask me why but they did  everyone is different and Mr R said he wanted to mimic exactly what they did last tx as it seemed to suit me  

Mrsg-May watch the robert winston thing not sure yet 

Gill-sorry your ill sweetie, better this week than next    i remember i said to you i was surprised you never had anything like that done  

Kate-Ohhhhh i remember it all so well with no toilet etc  

Hi to monkeylove

Debs-Cheers for updating the list


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it has helped to maintain weight but I haven't really been eating a lot of carbs so that could be doing it I suppose.
I also think you need to take it for a certain length of time for it to have an effect on your body.  However, there is no use
eating loads of carbs and then expecting metformin to work as a diet pill      I wiould carry on taking it, even if you are
only taking 1 tablet....you need to get those insulin levels under control esp if you are still eating carbs and  you are    
Gosh I feel like your mother    

I'm off for a salad now...  

Gill - have you had any sort of investigation    I had a lap but wished I had the basic one first, can't remember the name, hysteroscopy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey emma - thanks chick...

Gill - by the way, how come they say you are unexplained if you haven't had any investigative treatment    seems
a bit strange eh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-When will your new test date be, we could meet up with Bendy and kate if your still on your 2ww when i am


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

5th or 6th December I think if it goes ahead....definately will be up for meeting you guys.

Will be back in a while....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all  

Telly was good last ngiht eh?  

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right then If my memory serves me well enough, I have had a HSG I think its called the one where you have dye injected in your tubes and all was clear and all the blood hormone tests and the internal scan to check ovaries and uterus etc.

When I asked Mr R he said that they amounted to the same as a lap and because my cycle is regular and I ovulate im ok, but DH count has always been slightly low and he has had a varicocile years ago when tring for SS (sorry bad spelling) so we fall into unexplained! but Im on my high horse Im going to call now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Hi ya hun, yeap it was although i had a banging headache from these pills so had to sleep halfway through the jungle    have it again today after taking my 1st pill of the day   not as bad though  

Gill-Go on ring them.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

B***dy answerphone 

How do cheesy? yeah is was good telly last night, did you stay awake for all of it?   what do you have on ebay?

NVH- dont stress matey Im sure they know what they are doing?     

Emma- I had mega bad headaches from those pills and they said if anything I would feel better from lowering the DR drugs but I have to admit I felt poo on then! what did you say you had instead of the   bullets, sorry I must have short term memory loss


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I asked the nurse yesterday if i could have pregnyl as with the cyclogest last time had the runs then when i tried them the front way had thrush   but Ann rung this morning to say that because this tx is different to ivf i have to have cyclogest....deep joy   i suppose god knows what he is doing  

Gill do you want me to pm you with the number i have not sure it is any different to what you have


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

yeah I did stay awake till 11pm last night   

Emma, sorry those pills are giving you a nasty headache   can you take anything with them?

Gill, I have 3 numbers if you need them, let me know   try the fax number, they always answer  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash sorry Mum I have just taken one now and will continue to do so, I don't use them as diet pills but I dont feel any different on them whether I eat carbs or not and I really struggle not to eat them as I LOVE pasta, bread and potatoes but I do eat very healthily I promise.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Paracetoml but hate taking any pills, could of really popped a whole pack of nurofen last night


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma - poor you   why dont you buy some Tiger Balm and rub it into your temples, I used it on my acup recommendation beacuse I hate pill popping it stinks but certainly takes the edge off the pain!

Yes please to the the numbers im will check them against mine and try them all!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, have you tried those Forehead things?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-No i havent are they ok to use   can you use them  

Gill-pm'd you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - 4Head is great - menthol stick that you wipe across your forehead (obviously). Alternatively I find a cold flannel and a dark room helps


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, PM'd you too  


Emma, as far as I know you can use them when pregnant, let me check the website.............. hold on   yep you can love, its all au-naturelle


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

you can use them in pregnancy - I  was advised it by the pharmacist


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Deb   thanks Cheesy  
Will pop to boots later and might buy both


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - poor  you, i hope those headaches settle down as your body gets used to the tablets! I'm not suffering too badly
from s/e's....

Just went to take my progynova and its not in my bag    ****, i've left it at home   do you think it will matter if I take
two in one go when I get home  

Gill - let us know what they say.

Kate - good girl, you keep popping those pills....i don't feel any different either if thats an consolation!

Hey cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I've just rung nuffield and they said its ok to pop two in one go!

Gill - i got straight through.....  01483 227859


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-i asked that yesterday and they said you can either take them all at once or spread them out, doesnt matter as wont make any difference..as long as you take them today wont hurt at all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It all sounds incredibly exciting lots of people stimming and with activity, I am going to be the last stimmer this side of Christmas    When does anyone else start ready for next year?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG I very nearly lost my rag big style  

I spoke to a nurse who will remain nameless for the mo! and had to tell them about a tiny amount of spotting I had had which they arent worried about first and then moved on to the Prof Winston question.........


I explained that he had said that lap should always before moving on to IVF and she said that was rubbish and so it went something like this...............

Me- "Ooo ****** you cant diss Prof Winston"

Nurse- "I most certainly can Gill and let me tell you this Prof Winston stood up in front of loads of gyne's and said that IVF wasnt viable back in the 80's"

Me- "yeah but obviously I want to make sure that every angle has been covered before I go through another traumatic cycle of IVF and Ive always wondered why Mr R has not insisted when it seems such a standard proccedure on the NHS & lots of girls im in contact with all seem to have had one done"

Nurse- "Mr R obviously knows what hes doing and would have suggested that you have one if he deemed it neccesary wouldnt he"

Me- " I appreciate that but I am entitled to ask the question after all IVF isnt something that you enter into lightly is it? and a few years ago a close friend who has worked with Mr R asked him for me what I would need to qualify for NHS funding? he told her about postcodes, age, BMI and asked what tests I had had, she told him and he said that I should have had a lap done "


Nurse- "well if you want a lap why dont you have one done then! everyone is different and Mr R knows what hes doing but if you want one have one" ( in a high pitched stroppy voice)

I thought they were supposed to put your minds at rest and treat you with respect after all we pay her sodding wages!

I daren't tell DH, he is already on the edge with the Nuffields attitude


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh dear not good  

I have to say Gill, I thought I'd need a lap and they said no, do first IVF then if it fails have a lap before the 2nd one but to be honest, if it had failed, I wouldnt have been too pleased and would have brought the "lap" subject up again.

I am not obviously 100% on your situ and appreciate they are all totally different, so apologies if I dont know or recall why a lap would be beneficial for you. Mine was mainly due to endo and choco cysts

Deep breath honey  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg Gill pm me with the persons name


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Was it rachel    PM ME TO PLEASE....gosh me and emma are soooooooooo nosey  

Gill - if it puts your mind at rest, if you've had dye put your tubes and that was ok they don't normally go
onto do a laparoscopy.  I had mine done with the NHS and its set procedure for them.  The cons i saw 
gave me the option of which one I wanted so I went for the laparoscopy, but I should have just had the basic
one and if they found something have the more indepth procedure.
I know it doesn't help with nuffields attitude tho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Was it Catherine


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - if you wasn't feeling ill i would tell you to go and gulp some alcohol!  it always helps me!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill - I was under Mr R on the NHS before going to Woking. I didn't have a Lap, nor was it deamed necessary.

I have to say that I know Prof W through other areas of his work and whilst he is a great 'vocalist' for the general issues he really rubs other professionals up the wrong way by not thinking through what he is saying (and he ain't ways right!!!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh didn't go well then, I hope you just caught them on a bad day as they normally are really friendly and helpful


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear....well having said I wouldn't be able to get on again til Monday I thought as I have a few minutes before I have to leave I'd just pop on to say byeeeee....I know it doesn't help when you've just had a bad experience but this morning they were so lovely to me at Woking. I now have a scan booked for Friday morning in the hope that I will need it by then (will have to dash back to Devon for it and then back to Devon again but it is workable just!) I guess the thing is they are only human and like us all they can get on their high horses or just be in a plain bad mood sometimes...generally though they do seem to be really nice. 
I am so sorry you've had bad experiences...I just hope they improve for you soon and at the end of the day they get you your BFP and they all this will have been worth it.

Well...one very relieved Minow heads off into the rain now for a nice 3 - 3 1/2 hour drive. Let' s hope af doesn't show up during the drive...I wouldn't put anything past her!

Lots of love to you all
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hellllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anyone there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im here although may go home in a min...headache is starting to really   me...doesnt help with the horrible lights and the glare from my laptop


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

tell me about it !! Hope you headache gets better soon Emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - go home and take it easy hun. Debs orders


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i think i will do and have a sleep.....i hope it doesnt carry on like this all the way through ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - go home    I got a slight headache in the beginning but it settles down.  Probably take some
time for your body to get used to the extra oestrogen


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry you got a headache honey (Emma)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Who knows the score about having a full bladder for ET   whats that all about


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya tash

I didnt have to have one, nothing was mentioned to me, went in as normal  

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was told not to go to the loo before hand, but that it wasn't necessary for it to be full. 
I guess its something to do with pushing your womb into the right place but that really is only a guess


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its not something that nuffield have said, i've just occasionally read some posts that mention it and wondered why!
But then after ET you would be dying for the loo and  i would be  paranoid that the embies would drop down the loo   
Stupid I know...  

Hmmmm - can't help going to the loo beforehand cause i'm so nervous.

Debs - did nuffield tell you that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

tash, I totally understand what you are saying and I was bursting for the loo right after ET and felt exactly the same   but they re-assured me NOTHING will fall out  so I went for a wee wee and here I am


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

So you did have a full bladder then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope I didnt, in that I didnt need to go before but I think all the "fiddling" around coupled with nerves, my legs shook on the bed when they were putting them back in    made me wanna go for a wee wee


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was the same as Cheesy. Didin't need the loo, but 5 minutes of lieing down with a spectrum pressing on your bladder gives you other ideas. I also had to go to the loo straight away afterwards and my one and only emby didin't fall out either 

I wouldn't worry about it NVH. If they don't tell you either way then they obviously assume that it doesn't matter. If in doubt ring the clinic and ask


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see....i'm terrible when I have a scan, have to go before and after    feel   cause I always have
to go in that little room where you put the flattering blue paper towel round your bits    I'm an obsessive wee'er anyway  
god help me WHEN i get pg  

Debs - i'll wait until I get to the stage of ET I think and then ask....was just curious thats all, but thanks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well afternoon girls, although nearly evening now

Firstly Fingers, so sorry hun that your cycle has been cancelled, cant even imagine what you are going through  

Sho, goodluck for tomorrow  

Emma & Nvh, hope all is going well with both of FET, not sure i understand any of it, but wishing you both all the luck in the world  

Gill, hope you feel better soon, only 5 days till you jet off on your hols, lucky you  

Jules, hope things are going ok for you    

Well hello to everyone else, hope you are all well  

Monkey, hope you ok   

Been having a terrible time as St Peters lost all my test results, well got a call today and miraculously they have reappeared, got them to fax them to me and have photocopied them many times  
Just chlamydia on Thursday, if the   stays away, and we are all ready to get started

Luv to all Myra


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,

I am back to work this week  
Even though In my head I don't feel confident about a BFP since the IUI is only about 10% chance of success but as the time it ticking along my heart is still hoping. I have had a few more twinges in my tummy this time, so not sure if that is a good sign? This week is going to drag - roll on the weekend and test day!

Been keeping myself really busy, and can only stay on a short while as I am off home soon to  cook dinner for 9 people tonight! My Inlaws are coming over and I already have my Mum, Dad and Brother to feed as well!

Fingers - So sorry to hear that they have abandoned. I am thinking of you and hope you get some answers to understand why this happened.
Minnow / Kate - I hope A/F turns up for you soon (but not while Minnow is driving down to Devon!)
Monkey - Good on you having a weekend of wine and bad food!
Emma & Bendy - Well done on your scans and moving onto the next stage. I have everything crossed for you.
Hatster - Best of luck for E/C on Friday.
NVH - I hope your lining behaves and thickens up.
Mrs G95 - I hope you are feeling better soon and your overies calm down. Remember to keep drinking that water!
I wish - Hope you are coping with the 2WW ok.
Barney - Wedding in Italy sounds lovely. You are right not to put things on hold as we have to enjoy life as well as go through tx.
Gill - Get well soon.
Sho - Keep postive for your appointment.

Hello to Wildcat, Cheesy, Deb, Myra and anyone else I missed.

Jules xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quick question girls, i know that i am going to sound really  but what is a corpus lutem
Was told i had one on my scan, but i was so nervous never asked what it was

Thanks Girls


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back again!

Just had my hair done and then got caught in the rain   

Thanks for your pm's you nosey lot! Im ok about my phonecall at the end of the day im more than entitled to ask questions, its shed load of pennies and my bod after all! I wont tell DH though! 

Minow- hope your concert goes well and the old bat  arrives at a suitable time!

Emma- hows your head?    

Jules-     

Myra-good news on the notes  

NVH - I had a wee before ET but didnt go until after acpu! I think do whats best for you! nerves always make me want a peeeeeeeeeeeee anyway


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here you go Myra;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_luteum
The corpus luteum (Latin for "yellow body") is a 1 mm, temporary endocrine structure in animals. It develops from an ovarian follicle during the luteal phase of the estrous cycle, following the release of a mature egg from the follicle during ovulation. While the egg traverses the Fallopian tube into the uterus, the corpus luteum remains in the ovary.

Basically its a lump that disappears at the end of your cycle


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Debs, at least i know now that i ovulated  

Gill, typical, everytime i go to the hairdressers, it is either raining or windy and i come out looking worse than when i went in, and when i get home dh always says, well what you had done then, what a cheek


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Been quiet on here today!!

Gill - hope you are feeling better  How typical, why does it always rain as you come out hairdressers!!

Jules - stay positive     
Emma - hope your head is better
Myra - glad St Petes came through in the end!!
NVH - obsessive weeer!!   
Minow/Ktx - hope the witch turns up soon.

Have spent the day googling ovulation before egg collection and can't find anything!! there are a couple of sites where it is mentioned that ovulation can occur between Pregnyl and EC but nothing that mentions ovulation before trigger shot. Have posted on the main IVF board and Peer Support but apart from wildcat noone seems to have experienced anything similar. Trust me to be bl**dy awkward.

Have some really nasty pains in ovary region and higher around my waist and am still very bloated (look about 5 months pg), am hoping that this is just the drugs still in my body and that this will ease over time.

Sorry for another me post - am still having a bit of trouble accepting what has gone wrong, I promise I'll get over myself tomorrow and stop drivelling on... have a lovely evening all..


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - Corpus Luteum - The zona granulosa and theca cells remaining in the ovary after ovulation and some surrounding capillaries and connective tissue evolve into the corpus luteum. The corpus luteum produces progesterone and, in the event of fertilization, provides the required progesterone until the placenta is formed. The corpus luteum also produces some estrogen. In the absence of fertilization, the life span of the corpus luteum is 14 days.

Emma  - I hope your headache is on it's way out, nasty things.

Gill - your phonecall sounded v annoying - I'd have been   too. I know we aren't 'experts' like they are, but we are pretty damn good! I had a lap many years ago when they were investigating my infertility - they just went in to pass dye through the tubes, it was useful info as it let me know where my problem was - my tubes were basically blocked or 'sticky' as they were described back then!

Jules - hang in there hun, you are doing well so far, glad you are keeping busy - best way to keep your mind from driving you insane. Stay    

Had a lovely afternoon with Sho - we met at 11am and after 3 coffee's left the cafe at 4pm!! we were either extremely bored being at home or the gossip was good - I think it was the gossip!  I have to go and put dinner on - I have a hob! lol


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Wildcat, well done on finally getting your hob, nice that you and Sho had a nice coffee afternoon, could have done with one of them today as work was like a mad house.
Thanks for the info on the Corpus Lutem, have a good dinner


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

JUst got up as had to do my jab  

Well headache better but still there  

Nvh-Hoping your right that it will settle down after a few days...by the way didnt have a full bladder before and then straight after had a wee after being told they wont escape and it worked for me too albeit a while  

Cheesy-Thanks hun  

Wildcat-Glad you got your hob 

Myra-Glad they found the results at last 

Jules good luck   

Kerri- i have never heard of anything before the trigger jab either  

Gill-Spoke to the same nurse this afternoon funny enough cant picture who she is by the voice though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma hun

Glad headache is abit better, know how you feel as i suffer with migraines just before   so really looking forward the d/r

Take care, get some 4head, it is a really good natural way of helping, i use it all the time, smells abit like vicks but it will help


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat- congratulations on the arrival of your new hob! you both must be very proud!  what you got cooking? gald you and sho had a nice time any juicy goss? 

Emma- glad your head is ok, just rest up    

Fingers you are so not awkward   your more than entitled to the me post! thats what we are here for, it will get easier as you come to terms with it!  

Hi Myra- ive never heard of that corpus thingy   thanks nerds for clearing that one up 

While we are on the subject of jargon can someone tell me what ewcm and the other one you mention are? am I being dippy in thinking its 'egg white cervical mucus' oh I think im gonna chuck!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Yeah its egg white cervical mucus DUH    

Myra-D/r was fine its the tablets for stimms that are horrible  

Off to make dinner


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill lol
Yes you are right ewcm is egg white cervical mucus, and the best is you are supposed to be able to stretch it between your fingers, hence the expression egg white, how gross is that, can you imagine all those women sitting in the loo, not sure i even want to go there


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

have a good dinner hun, mine is in the oven as we speak, sorry luv, hope the head gets better


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Myra- I thought I was right I used to get all excited when I had EWCM and get really busy  ! now I just think "oh at least my poor old grumpy knackered ovaries havent shrivelled up this month"  

cheers for your diplomatic reply Emma   so whats the other one people sometimes refer to then Bamba?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Same here Gill


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Fingers - hope you are doing ok hun 

Jules - keeping everything crossed for you - make sure you keep positive 

Emma - sorry you are feeling crappy - glad the headache is gettng better x

Thought you might like to see the real hatster!!!!! Just watching last nights recording of i'm a celeb before tonight - how sad!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

Just in  the process of  reading all your posts from today. I've just got the bit where Gill is having a bad time with Woking. I have to say, (and I haven't finished reading, but I never manage to remember what I want to say by the time I get to the end) that I have major issues with Winston. As you know I was at Hammersmith first and had 3 cycles there, and he was head of the department up unitl my last cycle. I didn't watch the programme this morning, but id what Gill has said he said is true, the man is a joke!!!! under his supervision, I never had a lap, and he was in charge of every woman. If that is his opinion why didn't I have one then. I was told by his number 2. that a lap was uneccesary as it is quite a major operation and can cause scar tissue and end up being a bigger problem than need be. 

The nurse was right as well, he was anti Ivf at the start and the other day I heard him say that gender selection purely for balancing families, in other words non medical reasons was perfectly acceptable.

Anyway, I will now go back and carry on reading. I'll probably have to apologise for something I've said or modify it all, but hey...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill -    you're so squeemish    can't believe you didn't know what ewcm was   that was one of the first things I researched when foolishly trying naturally....  

Kerry - sounds like you are a little brighter    I know what its like to have an abandoned cycle so can truly sympathise with you hun.

Emma - glad you feel a bit better, really hope that it all settles down.

Myra - no need to answer your question cause I see the know it alls have beaten me to it   
 Yeh imagine everyone in the loo testing for ewcm  

Wildcat - be safe with your new hob    happy cooking !!  glad you and sho had a lovely afternoon, but what on earth were you two talking about for all those hours    women eh  

Jules/I wish - good luck on your 2ww   

Haster - enjoy catching up on IACGMOOH

Sho - good luck tomorrow for your chat with Mr R


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahhhh bless - how cute is Hatster?

Mmmm nice thought about all the ladies checking their EWCM!! So glad I didn't fancy anything for dinner!!

Wildcats - glad you can get things bubbling again!! 

Emma - tuck yourself up and get an early night, it will do you the world of good.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - i thought i had a lot of cm during stimms but you wanna see what its like on these oestrogen tablets  

Gill - did you not find you had a lot of cm during your FET  

Emma/bendy - watch out girls


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I haven't had to re type anything or apologise so thats good

Emma- sorry about your poor head!

Wildcat- I can't believe we didn't talk about your hob the whole time!!  

Monkey and Jules great to hear ffrom you

Jules glad you're managing to remain positive. You never know  

Myra thanks for that I appreciate it  

NVH- try not to worry too much love. The big day will come round soon enough, Fingers crossed for all the success in the world

Barney- If you're still checking in, hope you're ok

And Alisha!

I wish Hatster( I hope I'm right here) Hope the 2WW isn't too  bad and you're still positive.

I will be watching the Prof. Don't really care for the bloke but the issue should be good watching and hopefully balanced. I hope they won't kust show people who get lucky on the'r first go etc..


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I've just had a lovely dinner - chicken and mushroom with cream, served with rice and peas - was delicious and cooked safely (nvh!) I'm soooo pleased to be cooking again.

Off now to catch up on tv - our sky box is getting a bit full with loads to record tonight, so I'd better clear some of it off!!

Have a nice evening all


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo Sho how very interesting!   I have to say that he broke the news live on air to a poor lady about 40 who had secondary IF that she had a 2% chance with IVF and would be better of TTC naturally, I thought it a little strange that he could diagnose just like that on the telly.

I like his programms and respect him because of the field he is in but dont know enough about him to comment, maybe I jumped the gun calling Woking but at the end of the day that b****y nurse needs  few lessons in people skills she may feel passsionately about him but its my body and we are in the private sector after all!

NVH- you muppet!!    Im dippy but not that dippy   ! I knew about the clear egg ****** mucus but thought that there must be a more medical term for it! how very very dare you!   
Lots of cm during FET how rude! if I dont cm I just fake it    

Ahh Hatster hattie is seiously dink!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill -   EWCM is the name that is mentioned in all the 'know it all' books i've read.  I think its that or discharge !!  oh hope your not reaching again     Hmmm didn't have you down for a faker funny enough... i can tell these things over a bowl of arriabiata pasta


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

On a serious note if it was a serious question NVH my lovely ! I didnt have any dramatic CM to speak of on my FET not like on the fresh cycle!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes it was serious question...some people just don't know when to stop joking around    what a f*cking liberty     glad I managed to get that in  

I know i had it during stimming for sure but just really noticing it this time for some reason.    Its not ewcm, just cm    sound like a right bloody minger eh!


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Phew! taken me ages to read through 2 days of messages! But DH away so am back on
Fingers - sorry to hear your news. You'd have thought there would be at least someone you could talk things through with
Anybody watching Holby City? Don't normally watch it but there's a woman on who's overstimmed....Must be the BBCs IVF night...
Will be interesting to see what Robert Winston thinks. Without being disrespectful, don't you think that all consultants think they are absolutely right and everyone else is wrong. Mr C was v. dismissive if not rude about the consultant who had done my fibroid op. I'd mentioned that my 1st consultant had said he'd give me a D&C if necessary and Mr C said 'If there's anything to be done with your womb, I'll do it'! And this was on my first 'chat' about ICSI!!! Saying that, we're all in their hands...Also just a quick question, well 2 really, Mr C said you didn't need to take time off for 2WW unless you were a bungie jumper and secondly are the injections for stimms hyperdermic


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Last question - what is the Zita West book people keep mentioning?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH









Scaredy cat - I totally agree dh and I just had that same chat, everyone feels that they are the best in their field from IF experts through to hairdressers they all diss one anothers work!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - Yeh I agree...they all think they know it all    i guess they get protective over their patients cause they know best.  

Haster - I think you just have to do whats best on your 2ww, nuffield say to continue as normal, but some people just like to have time off.  Personally I am taking it off cause i'm a lazy cow.
The injection used for de-regs and stimms is called sub cutaneous...so a little needle that just goes into the skin.
Zita West has lots of books, i bought mine ages ago....it can make you really paranoid about what to eat, take and do from ttc through to IVF.

Hey, speaking of which, i am doing the jabs now without ice and on my own - what a brave girl I am  

Anyway, watching RW now...speak tomorrow .

Good night


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just watched chid against all odds and I thought it was a good show, although lacked a little in showing just what goes on with the ivf part. I don't agree with sex selection but I think it's great that this is available for helping people have healthy babies.  I was frustrated with the couple who wanted a girl.    they now have 'some' idea of what we go through but I still didn't think they 'get it' - or can have any idea how it feels to be doing this without 4 children already.

rant off!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well said Wildcat - me and DH just said exactly the same thing. I felt that the couple wanting the girl were the couple who had everything and it was almost as if she wanted a new handbag to complete her wardrobe rather than a longing for a child, it was almost as if a little girl would be an accessory to her fabulous life. I don't want to upset anyone with this view but it just grated on me.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Fingers and Wildcat* - Totally agree with what you said about the couple wanting a girl. Thought the programme was good but some of it was a bit painful as I am still raw I guess - official test day on Thursday  Hoping that the programme will help educate more people about IVF as there is so much ignorance out there.

*Jules* - Good that you are keeping busy. Good luck 

*Scaredy Cat* - The Zita West book I have is called Fertility and Conception (or the other way around!!!) It is quite good and has quite a large section on IVF and her recommendations.

*Sho * - Good luck with Mr R tomorrow 

*Gill* - Poor you, that nurse sounded a bit out of order 

*Fingers* - Hope you are doing OK 

Better go, eyes are very tired and up early walking the dog again before work as DH away for a few days  Have a good day tomorrow girls, catch up tomorrow evening. xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I totally agree with wildcat for that couple to have 4 boys and then to say they need a girl to be complete I could deck the B***** how does that make her boys feel that they are not good enough and when her hairdresser collegue said what if you do have a girl and she is a tom boy rather than a girlie girl and she said there would be trouble AHHHHHHH I could scream.

I must admit i am glad my clinic do ec under a general as I dont think I would like to be under a local, the rest of the program I think was well done and very sad and I cant wait until next week and i just hope they show a childless couple and what they have to go through as i do feel it is very different


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well watched the bbc programme, even dh sat and watched it with me, not sure what i expected, not sure i agree with some of it, looking forward to next week, that should be quite interesting about FET

Night all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think the one good thing about the sex selection couple was when she said that it wasnt just like getting a negative pregancy test it was more than that it was there little girl I think it it the one thing that people who dont understand IVF Dont realise what we go through


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have also just watched 'Against all odds' and like the rest of you thought the couple who wanted a girl need to meet up with us lot, one child is all we want....not impressed. Did feel really sorry for the couple with the severly disabled child. DH told me not to watch it cos he knew i would get upset.....had a few tears but was watching it in the bedroom.

Anyway Sho....hope all goes well tomorrow with your appointment
Emma, bendy and Nvh.......not long to go...is your get together just for 2wwers or could i come  
I wish...hope the 2ww is going ok
I am losing track of whos doing what and when.....isn't someone going in for EC Fri....hatser i think
Hi Gill, Myra,Cheesy( how was the scan...must of missed that post), Wildcats, Fingers, Monkey, barney,Debs,Minow, Kate and Scaredy and anyone i have missed  
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

I agree with all of you bloody people with four healthy boys too   she doesnt know how lucky she is   and when they said they had one embie and they would be gutted if it was male discusting    i bet they get a few comments in the supermarket now silly pair 
I so wanted the other two ladies to get BFP i was sooo upset with the people who had the disabled little girl and it was there last go... was   d/f was good and was interested...cant wait to see next weeks f/e/t  

Hatster-Your pussy is gorg   no he is  

Sho-Good luck tomorrow hun   

Nvh and gill all this ewcm   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!!

I too watched the programme last night. Obviously I agree with you about the couple with four boys. i actually felt sorry for her children. How awful not to be good enough!! I happened to think that gender selection for those reasons is wrong. Its not allowed in this country for very good reasons.

i felt for some of you ldies as well when the couple who had lost a little girl got 10 eggs and she described herself as "clever"....hhhmmmm.

One good thing about the programme was that according to statistics it was accurate. 1/3 of them got pregnant, but I think it would have been better if they would have shown more of the actual proceedures involved with IVF rather than just egg collection because as we know its that easy to get there. It was delightful to see that healthy boy being born at the end as well, shame he was born with the disease of being male!!!! 

I know you ladies are cat lovers out there. Don't know if you watch Graham Norton the Bigger Picture but this feature was on there the other night.Thought you might fancy a laugh

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/lioncut.asp It made me chuckle 

Well yes, I am at MR R's office today. I'll let you know how we get on later. this morning, soup and ironing.......yay!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've had to post something. We were slipping down the board!!!

where are you all?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Fingers - you must be feeling very cheated and it will take a while to come to terms with that.  Don't ever think you have to hold back on here - that's what we're all here for x

Sho - good luck today, I hope you feel a bit more positive after your chat with Mr R

Jules - not long now, stay    - keeping everything crossed that you get your BFP 

After getting this far I'm not sure what is going to happen with me now.  Me and dp had a big fight and I told him to go last night.  He tried to talk to me this morning, he wants to sort things out but I'm really not sure.  It wasn't really about the row last night, but that was the final straw if you like.  I really don't know what to do.  I do care about him but we are just so different and I don't think it's going to work.  At the back of mind is the terrifying thought that this might be my only chance to have a baby - I really need to seperate the two issues but it is so difficult.  I'm so sorry to offload on here, but I just can't face talking to anyone else about it.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm here!  I had to write a letter to Hotpoint - my new hob was damaged so they agreed to send me a compensation cheque which arrived this morning - only they totally spelt my surname wrong! So now I have to write back to them and wait another week   

I'm glad you all agreed with the comments I made on the lady with 4 boys - both me and DH were disgusted with her to be honest! Fingers - you are right on saying it's like she wanted a new handbag for her wardrobe. And as much as I hate to say it out loud we were pleased when she didn't get a bfp, as it might go some way towards showing her that this isn't a joke and it isn't like going out and buying a designer bag/baby - this is real life and it doesn't always work.  

I'm also glad this isn't available in the UK and I hope it never is,  otherwise our precious (very busy already) clinics would be overrun with couples who want to choose the sex of their baby - thus pushing back the timeframe for the couples like us who need the treatment as we have no other choice. 

We both cried for the couple who didn't get their BFP though with the little girl who was disabled. Bless her.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Karen I just read your post - I'm so sorry hun that you are having issues with your DP at a time like this. We are hear for you so feel free to let off as much steam as you need.

I don't know the background to your relationship with him, or what the row was about, but don't push him to one side if it's just about IVF, this is the time you need each other the most and you have to be strong for each other. If there are other issues then I can't speak for that, but I hope you manage to sort it out.

Sho - good luck for later today hun!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen honey -     IVF is a huge pressure on any relationship, I wouldn't be surprised if 99% of the ladies on here could tell a similar story. As you said you need to seperate the 2 issues but that's easier said than done. You need to sit down with him and have a 'cards on the table' talk, it's not easy but so worth doing so you are both clear in your mind as to where you go next. Take care and we are always here if you need to talk.  

Sho - good luck today with Mr R


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen

you poor thing. You can never underestimate the pressure this all puts on relationships. I think you are right, you do need to separate the issues. Me and dh had a rough time last year for lots of reasons. I wouldn't say we were at risk of splitting, but times were difficult non the less. You have decide whether you are upset with him, upset with his attitude to IF, or upset with IF yourself. 

I don't know your background or what you rowed about last night, but try not to push him away. If he makes an effort to talk, you should try to talk to him.

We are here for you to vent love. Times are tough and your feelings are probably raw. Use us, that's what we're here for. 

wildcat- thanks mate!! One foot in the rollercoaster!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Karen -    I am so sorry that you feel like this and as hard as this might be seem, staying with dh for the sake of thinking its your last chnce to have a baby is the wrong choice.  Its not easy going through this tx at the best of times, but if you are not in it together to support one another then it just makes this whole baby lark so much harder.  I think you need to really think about you and him and maybe forget the baby thing for a bit, or at least until you get your head sorted.  Maybe its your hormones making you feel like this, but please just take some time to think about you and what you want.  We are here for you any time you need us.

Ask for that program last night, well obviously i agree with all of you on your views.  I was so annoyed with that couple from yorkshire who wanted a girl     They haven't got a bloody clue!!! I knew you all would feel the same    
I do agree with PGD for reasons that were shown last night with those other two couples, but I just wish these professionals would spend as much time and energy in trying to perfect the basic IVF/ICSI procedures.  I'm not saying they're not, but personally I think there is a long way to go still into researching why an embryo doesn't implant, how to make you lining irresistable, mc's.....anyway, thats just my view.

Sho - good luck today.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Sorry hun your feeling like this, again like the others say we arent aware of whats going on in your relationship so cant comment on that but we are here for you  maybe try posting on the relationships thread as you may find other women going through the same thing and it could help you come to some sort of conclusion  if it is just about the tx what about the both of you getting away for a week or weekend to spend time together and see if that helps by being together and away from the IF world 

Sho  im sure Mr R will lift your mood with some positive things they can do  

Kerry-How are you hun  

Well im at home sick with the bloody headache kept me up most of the night d/f said i was really hot and tossing and turning all night so havent had the best of sleeps having acup tonight so hopefully she can help with the bad head


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Morning all!

Karen -  I can only echo what the other "gurus of life with IVF" have said above. I hope everything works out for you both.

CAAO prog - I totally agree with everyone and just knew there would be activity on here last night . My hubby was so fuming with the Yorkshire couple he was telling me to switch over! We both shed a tear during the pregnancy tests . We are exactly one week from testing and felt like that allusive BFP was still so far off for us. I too hope that other weeks cover the childless couple aspect as my family want to watch to get a better understanding of the trauma it causes.

anyhoo.....        *WE ARE HALF WAY THROUGH OUR 2WW!!*


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Karen my heart goes out to you poppit   relationships are hard enough on their own but with the added bonus of IVF and TX its takes constant work and evaulation, I have to admit I very nearly waved the white flag about 2 years  ago with the pressure of IF and DSS moving in at 16.

Take some time for you to decide, I second nvh's comment, seeing this at your last chance for a baby isnt the right reason to stay, you have to be certain its right for you both! 

Maybe a little break from each other or just from the whole IF lark will do you good! its certainly messes with your head rules your life so its bound to take its toll on your realtionship!   we are all here for you, dont apologise for offloading, you just go for it!   

I didnt watch Prof Winston I will later though  

Sho- good luck for today  

I just had a call from the Nuffield following my chat with the nurse who wrote a review on our conversation yesterday, they had spoken to Mr R who said he didnt think it necessary to do a lap on me, as with all surgery there is a risk and he wouldnt do it unneccesarily, but he would if we wanted one but would do the other ****oscopy investigation at the same time! I thanked her kindly for explaining it clearly and told her that I found the nameless nurses attitude flippant and a little rude yesterday  

Anyway i am off work today as my cold seems to have made its way to my ears so the list of ailments is growing and I really dont want bad ears for the flight!  so I will stay in the warm and make soup to use all my veggies up before we head off to the sunshine!  and leave you all for a whole week in the   Ooo im soooooo  arent I?

You so missed a wicked IACGMOOH last night there was a spider as big as you hand right on the top of David Gest's head! I was under that duvet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Thats good they called you hun so what are you going to do  

Hope you get better soon babe  

Mrsg-Well done for reaching the half way mark


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/Gill - hope you both feel better soon  

Emma - are you going to ring the clinic and let them know how you are feeling  

Gill - I'm pee'd off that i missed IACGMOOH  

Not sure about watching the FET program next week, esp if my embies are in the thaw process


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh dear - well both DH and I cried all the way through the program last night. So so hard as we would have been in that position if they could identify what caused Charlies problem. We are so blessed that this Beanie appears to be healthy - I'm not sure I could have carried on if s/he had had the same problems....... 

My heart was breaking for the Maisies parents. I truely hope that they are fortunate enough to have another attempt and get their longed for child 

The little boy who was delivered at the end made me absolutely bawl. I hope I get to experience how happy they looked on his safe arrival next year. 

And as for the woman with the designer handbag Oops girl, DH said " I hope she gets a negative" to which I immediately replied "thats not very nice" but deep down I guess I was hoping that if someones tx failed I hoped it was hers. I can understand her want/need for a girl (I desperately want a little boy, but as long as its healthy I will love and cherish whatever the powers that be send me!), but her attitude really made my stomach turn. I wonder if the Cyriot Clinic will be investigated for 'illegal activity' as they said at the beginning of the program that sex selection is not legal in cyprus...... hummmmm

Karen -  hope you and DH can sort out your differences soon.

Emma & Gill - keep your lurgies to yourselves. WE DON'T WANT THEM!  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Rung them yesterday but its all normal honey im afraid s/e's it says it in the booklet with the tabs, so hopefully my body is just adjusting to the hormones   

Debs-Totally agree i didnt want her getting a bfp there was no reason why she needed ivf apart from her being selfish and wanting a girl.....if only she knew we would just be grateful to have one healthy baby to hold and love


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks to everyone wishing me luck for later  you are all lovely

I hope I don't have to get on any scales today, I am near my period and as ever have put on two pounds over night!!!! And no Wildcat its nothing to do with the muffin, three cups of gingerbread latte, tuna melt panini or the two mince pies I had yesterday  

Gill- sorry you're feeling rough today. Take some day nurse and get into bed! Doesn't night and day nurse taste rank!!! I'm glad he got back to you on the lap issue. I think they try and leave the lap until its absolutely neccesay because its not a minor proceedure.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much, you have been fantastic as always.  I’ve been tearful all morning and you’re lovely messages have started me off again….

He is trying to blame it on the pressure of IVF etc, but I don't really think it's about that.  Don't get me wrong, I don't ever underestimate how much pressure it puts on a relationship, especially after reading on here what you have all been through/are going through, but for us we're only just starting the process and at the moment we're (or at least I am) at the excited stage.

To be honest we have got to this stage two or three times in the past and each time he talks me round, god knows why because I don’t seem to make him very happy.  There are so many issues, namely our very different outlooks on life and basically whether he actually really wants another child.  He says he does but I lost count of the times that he throws it in my face that he had the VR 'for me'.  I also have real issues with his lack of involvement with his existing children, although he blames this on his ex-w for making things difficult.

He isn’t a bad man and I know he can’t help how he is, but I just don’t think he has any idea of what a relationship is really about.
I’m just scared that we are both clinging to this for the wrong reasons. 

I know having a baby isn't the right reason to stay and I'm not saying that is what it's all about but I do worry at times that it influneces how I feel…

Sorry I know this isn’t really the right place to post all this (I think I might try the  relationship board Emma) but it really helps just to get it all out. Thank you all once again xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You dont need to be with him to have a child lots of women on this board are going it alone and if i hadnt of met d/f i certainly would do it by myself 
I think if your solid anyway the ivf wouldnt be making either of you think like this at all, dont get me wrong it isnt easy but after everything me and d/f have been through the last couple of months this has made us even closer...i do feel so sorry for him as i make his life hell when im on this drugs and wonder why he is with me sometimes but he is still here and i know he loves me very much.....try getting away from him for a weekend or a week or maybe a break together without talking about the ivf and you hopefully can make your mind up from there


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma NVh- I can sypmathise with your FET side effects. Not nice. I had wicked ones. i have to back NVH up as well Gill. The cm during my FET was like a river of glue!!! vile. Headaches as well Emma. those ones where you can't really open your eyes.....terrible. the only real plus is no egg collection. FET certainly isn't the easy option is it.

I meant to say earlier actually that I agreed with Wildcat. I actually said that I hoped that it wouldn't work for that woman. Karma eh!!!! I bet she's getting a bad time this morning. I wonder if she watched herself? If I saw myself behaving like that on a TV programme where there are couples going through what they were on the programme I'd be ashamed of myself. I thought she had a nerve in general anyway. She wasn't the youngest woman, and was lucky enough to have two very young children. ungrateful cow  

Karen- just read your post. this is tough! It SOUNDS as if he is trying, obviously I don't live in your house and I don't know. I do know of a couple who are just starting the process of IVF. He has a child from a previous relationship and she doesn't and is desperate. I know that if it wasn't for her, he wouldn't be having another child, he has said that. He loves her and wants her to be happy. The fact that he doesn't particularly want another child doesn't mean that he resents her, or that he will love this child any less (if its born at all), but the facts are the facts. Because you dh says things like, "i had the VR for you" is probably a really bad way of him trying to say, "look how much i love you, i had the VR." i don't know your husband or you well enough to say that probably, but I do know men. And I know that they sometimes mess up what they want to say and get it all wrong unintentionally.

We found this hardest at the beginning. Now we have had 3 failed attempts we find it easier to talk about and easier to discuss the harder issues like, what do we do if we don't have any children. It takes a while to get to that point and you won't neccesarily get to that point at the same time. 

Again, only you know what goes on in your home and in your marriage, but don't be hastey. IF and IVF can blind you.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - not sure  if you remember, but my dh had a vr that obviously wasn't successful.  Firstly he should never see it as something he has done for you, but something he has done for the both of you.  Its not about blame to be honest but about life and sh*t happens....we just need to deal with the consequences the best way we can.  
As emma says, ivf wouldn't be the cause of how you are feeling and obviously you have mentioned that you have been here before.  All I do know is that you two need to be in this 100%, otherwise the pressure of going through the tx will probably tip you over the edge and the last thing you want is for things to fall apart in the middle of tx.
Now I know I shouldn't say this but i'm thinking it and we are all about being honest on here, so who's to say you won't meet someone else and fall pg naturally    I know that is & should be the last thing on your mind, but I just had to say it.  
I really do hope that you and dh can work things out, but life is too short and wasting time on a relationship when your heart isn't it it 100% is not good.  I was with my ex for 8 years, 3 of which I shouldn't have been but I still cared for him and loved him, but not in the way I should.  You have to be brave and really think about what and who you want in your life.  Things will work out, it probably won't seem like that in the beginning but they will and hopefully you'll look back with no regrets.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Karen im sorry its so crap atm! I know that my dh wouldnt be trying for a baby at his age if he didnt love me and want to make me happy, it scares the s**t out of him if he's honest but he knew before he married me kids were on my agenda as Im sure your hubby did! how about contacting the counseller at Woking! it may help!  

As with his realtionship with his kids I cant comment! but I can say ex wives can be 100% evil   and my Dh ex has been proberly one of the most stressful things in our whole entire relationship, they always have that little something over the men!

Sho river of glue  

Emma poor you rest up matey! 

NVH I agree! I wouldnt watch it next week, tape it and watch it when the    are home safe and sound!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Read the other day sadly ladytara's d/f left her after he admitted he couldnt cope with the ivf   hope she is ok


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T ??
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen, how old are you hunny if you dont mind me asking? As it sounds like there are more issues than IVF if  you really feel like that then maybe you do need to take some time out and sort out what you really want first as you say he isnt great with his existing children do you really want to put yourself through this for him to then give you more heartache when he ignores your child, sorry if I sound a bit blunt but I can see exactly where you are coming from and would hate you to have regrets later or end up struggling on your own.

I hope I havent offended you but we are all here if you need us

ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I typed out a reply then FF died on me, then I got interrupted by the phone so I have had to start all over!

Nvh - totally agree with you - it is time they did more research into making IVF more successful and why embies don't implant every time! I do think it's amazing what they can do with PGD and watching them suck out that little cell to do the tests on it was amazing! but they could study them more and find out perhaps using pgd the most likely ones to stick! I'd pay extra for that for sure.

Emma sorry you are







get some rest today to catch up on your missed sleep and take some paracetamols if you can, i know you hate taking them (as I do too!) but if they help then it's worth it.

MrsG - well done - only 7 days to go   

Sho - Are you sure it wasn't all the lovely thigns we stuffed yesterday? I'm terrified to get on the scales anyway, I dread to think how much I have gained since all this began - last count it was about 2 stone since the start of the tx in May.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat, hopefully the acup tonight will help   
D/f going to get me some 4head rung woking and they said as long as its safe in pg its fine   never get that as im not pg


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

As you all know, we have been on a long break from IVF since April. At first I thought I might die, becuase you know how addictive the process of trying to conceive can be, and all of a sudden it was out of my hands and I was FORCED to forget about it and relax. I had a pretty big break from this site and concentrated on other things. 

We were under a hell of a lot of stress from the IVF and I know for a fact that my dh felt at times like he was the most inadequate man on the planet, which of course he wasn't. Add to that my brothers murder his funeral and then going to court to see his murderers get justice, at times it was all I could do to bring myself to speak my husband and he was so uncomfortable as well is made things very difficult and we had only been married a year. 

Thankfully, we are stronger than ever and I don't think I could ever be without him regardless of the fact that I could get pregnant naturally with a different partner, its out of the question for me. However, everyone is different. Karen you know where you stand and you know how you feel in your heart. Having said that and I don't care what anyone says, you don;t go through this without picking up some war wounds. A break will clear your mind. Remove the IVF from the picture and then you will see whats really going on with your marriage. I'm sure you want to be sure and not throw it away without really examining the options.

Gill is right as well, a counsellor who knows about the impact of IVF wold probably do you guys the world of good.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcat- i don't know what you mean


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I knoooooooooow exactly where you are coming from on the ex-wife front....the  was the most stressful
part of our relationship!! the ex's ALWAYS think they have a hold but they bloody don't! When I met dh they were seperated but
she was still taking him the pee out of him he couldn't see what she was doing until I came along ofcourse   Then we went throught the most stressful divorce ever....boy am I glad those days are over! 

River of glue  

Wildcat - yeh amazing when they sucked out that cell, and there's all of us worrying about how many cells our embies have, and they just sucked one
right out of there  I did think that 'what if' it never divided again tho 

Edited by Moderator


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-  !!!!!  

Edited by Moderator


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh-  

Edited by Moderator


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right its no good, I'm going to have to go and do some ironing. I need to iron a slimming outfit so Mr R doesn't think I'm a right fatty!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Would you really consider having a child on your own Emma?  That is really interesting because it is something I have thought about a lot.  The idea of having a child on my own doesn't faze me at all.  I am lucky enough that I am finacially independant and could afford (just!) to do it on my own, but more importantly I have the most fantastic support network in my mum, sisters and friends.  My only concern would be other peoples reactions/disapproval and the worry that the child might be resentful later on in life.  I would be really interested to hear in what anyone else thinks about women going it alone?  

Take on board your comments Sho - I do appeciate that he is willing to have another child even though I know he doesn't really want one, I'm just not sure why as I don't appear to make him happy.  A break is probably a good idea. 

NVH - I can relate to so much you've said.  What you said about settling for something when your heart isn't in it 100% is so true, when I try and explain it he just says that I expect things to be perfect all the time which I don't.  I've been married before I know about the ups and downs, I just feel it's more than that with us.  The easiest (and safest) thing in the world would be to just slip back into how we were but sometime it takes more guts to walk away..

Gill - his ex-w is a nightmare too and she certainly hasn't helped things, but I definately feel he could try a whole lot harder to maintain a relationship with them than he does.  I hope things settle down with your dss - it must have put an incredible strain on things and I'm so glad your relationship was strong enough to get through it.

Kate - I'm turned 31 in October and I think that is part of the problem.  I think you are right that there is more to it than the IVF and while I would not be worried to go it alone if he did bail out, my concern is the effect that this would have on the child.  YOu haven't offended me at all and I appreciate so much you all taking the time to offer advice.

Lots of food for thought.  Whenever we have got to this stage before he has always talked me round and within a day or two it is as if nothings happened.  I think that we really need some space this time to work out what we both really want from this relationship.  The thought that it is possible to do it on your own is very reassuring as knowing that it's not the only way I could be a mum helps seperate the two issues and make sure that I make the right choice for the right reason.

I will stop hogging the board now!  But thank you all, you have no idea how much your support means to me xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

nhh  

My Dh sweetly said one eveing after the old b****h had done the emotional blackmail trick again
" I wouldnt p**s on that woman if she was on fire" 

Edited by Mod


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know my dh feels the same!  just suits her down to the ground cause she really is one, she slept
with blokes behind dh's back when he was out working really hard whilst she was at home spending his money and getting
them into debt! 

Karen -- before I met dh, i was considering have a child on my own but I was going to find a random man and bone him   sorry, i know
its not a joking matter but thought it might put a smile on your face, its gotta be easier than tx anyway! and you get some pleasure
in the process 

Edited by Moderator


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I am the product of a single parent family. Regardless of how financially secure it is, BELIEVE  me it ain't easy. It's hard with two parents but whatever you're hinking of in the difficulty column, times it by 100!! One minor example: My mom vividly remembers having put me to bed one night and leter that evening wanted a cup of tea. No milk. Not a big deal when there's two of you, someone goes to the shop. when there's one, she just couldn't have one. Obviously its not the end of the world she had something else to drink I'm sure. But she wept that night, all night because she was exhausted and frustrated. this is really minor but I hope it shows how difficult and overwhelming that situation could be when you work full time and have a small child with lots of energy and yo're knackered and just want to sit with a nice cuppa. I can give you a catalogue of much much worse senarios.

as for resentment. Bet your bottom dollar i resent her!! But not because she was a single parent although its connected. you better hope you have great coping strategies and a child who sits still if you want to go it alone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - find a man and bone him       you make me laugh!!    You really don't like the ex w do you!  

I can relate to this though, my ex husband was a nightmare and I shoudl have left him 2-3 years before I did. If it's not working then move on, you shouldn't have to spend your life trying to make something right when it may never be.

I have a friend who is a single parent mum, ok so whe wasnt when she had her daughter 12 years ago, but the boyfriend left her after 2 years and she has done just fine bringing up Hannah on her own (although she has had boyfriends since), I think if you want to go it alone then you should. You don't need to have a husband to have a happy child - although I'm sure as Sho has just said - it helps!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash you naughty girl, but yes you are right far more fun and less expensive but not as easy to explain to your child later. !!

Karen 31 you are the same as me hunny and we have plenty of time left in us as yet, but I know you mean there is something about the mental panic as soon as you pass 30 to have a child but honestly we have plenty of time yet.

Hope eevrything works out for you

Kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

Karen - I am sorry you are having this shi&ty time honey, I can only repeat the good advice already given, I hope it all sorts itself out love, thinking of you   And personally, at my age, yes I would go it alone if I had to, not ideal but I think as long as you know you are financially and emotionally stable why not, even if you were in a relationship and had a child whos to say its forever   so YES I would do it if the circumstances arose  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My sister was a single parent and she coped just fine but she had a damn good family (me included   ) around to help her!
Sometimes even when you are in a relationship some men can be lazy buggers so you may as well be on your own anyway!
I know someone who has two kiddies and she may as well be single  

Who knows eh!!  I guess you gotta do what feels right for YOU  

Wildcat - i'm not an   person (no comments please) but I really wouldn't p*ss on her if she was on fire...my wee
is too precious


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcat- absolutely!! They aren't essential. Had my father lived he would have been as crap  a father to me as he was to his other children, so she probably would have had to do it on her own anyway. As she has said to me before, its better not to have a father at all, than to have a crap one!!  If I wasn't with my dh, I would go for donor sperm and do it myself, or take the NVH road to parenthood, definitely. I wouldn't be childless if I didn't have to be that's for sure.

Karen- Kt is right as well. 31 is young. My sister had her baby two years ago at 36   I am knocking on 30 and feel the pressure on but I'm only doing that to myself. It's not really too old


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- exactly. Having a support net work is good because you can fall back on some support. Unfortunately for my mom, she was rejected by her family for being with a black man. when that black man, my father died, she was totally alone in the truest sense of the word. that ain't easy with a child pre nursery age and you need to work to support said child.

I'm never this nice to her usually


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

NVH - you really made me laugh then despite everything!   

Sorry Sho - I wasn't trying to trivialise (spelling?) how difficult it must be to bring up a child alone.  It is very interesting to hear it from the 'child' point of view.  The 'NVH road to parenthood' - I like that   

Thanks Wildcat - it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one that has stayed in a relationship longer than I maybe should have.  I know what I would advise if it was happening to someone else, but it always somehow less clear when it's yourself  

Kate - like Sho, I think it's me putting time pressure on myself, I realise deep down that i have a a couple of years before I have to panic - it's just that it's not every day you meet someone you want to have a child with and I just don't want to start every relationship with the pressure that it has to be 'the one'!  I am sure things will work out one way or the other x

I appreciate that there are loads of people brought up very happily by one parent and by my own experience think one good parent is much better than 2 bad ones - I just wondered whether you thought in general people think badly of those who chose to go it alone, rather than those who are forced to?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh sho - you've been through it a bit hun haven't ya    well I can honestly say it hasn't made
you a bad person, in fact totally the opposite.  Hopefully your wishes will be answered one day and you can 
start breathing and living what a true family of your own is all about,with little sho's running around the place!

Aren't you meant to be ironing annyway


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I think the only people who think bad of other people in these situations are ones that havent worn your shoes for a day   and who cares what they think anyway, they're not gonna make you happy are they or have any real impact on your life, stuff'em 

My dad left when I was 8 and it made no difference cause I didnt see him anyway, yes we struggled and yes I had very dark moments, but my dad still is (long story) a selfish child who has never grown up and just because he did "bad" things years ago thinks they should all be forgotten about  

I agree, I might aswell as not have had a dad at all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - anyone who earns for a child will understand, and who cares what people think.  If they think badly of you then
they're not worth having in your life!  

Cheesy - here here  

Off to lunch now


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry Cheesy, I missed your first reply.  I know you and NVH are right about not worrying what other people think - it's one of the things that I hate most about myself that it matters so much to me.  I really have to try not to even think about it - I know the people that matter would be behind me.

Anyway, I guess I need to sort out more immediate problems before thinking that far in the future .  

Suppose I'd better do some work too or I won't be able to support myself, never mind anyone else  

Thanks girls x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no worries Karen, hope it all sorts itself out honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo it's all gone quiet


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off to get my kit on now ready for big power meeting with Mr R  

NVH- burnt my bloody arm on the iron  

Catch you chicks later


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home this way ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74196.new#new

Dee
xxx


----------

